# What you have incoming in 2019



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

For long delivery, we are in time to post our last purchase 2019...
Not scheduled mine, after 5 watches in last 3 months


----------



## willydribble (Aug 28, 2017)

after a pretty full on year with the 35th anniversary releases amongst others - the only thing I have coming in is the bailiffs :-s


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Nothing yet. Can't promise it'll stay that way .

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

40 Casio's in 2018, a large % of them Oceanus and vintage MRG's. No plans at this moment for any in 2019.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

The Magma Ocean Frogman (currently incoming) will be my last new watch purchase for '18. I also have a couple of vintage pieces coming in that I purchased a while ago: an MR-G Revman and a Skyforce II that's having its bezel replaced.

As for '19, I have nothing on the horizon but expect Casio will release a new line of Pro Trek Manaslus (their top end line), which I predict will be smaller than the current monstrous PRX-8000s and will include Bluetooth functionality. If so, I will be all over that. |>


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

kubr1ck said:


> The Magma Ocean Frogman (currently incoming) will be my last new watch purchase for '18. I also have a couple of vintage pieces coming in that I purchased a while ago: an MR-G Revman and a Skyforce II that's having its bezel replaced.
> 
> As for '19, I have nothing on the horizon but expect Casio will release a new line of Pro Trek Manaslus (their top end line), which I predict will be smaller than the current monstrous PRX-8000s and will include Bluetooth functionality. If so, I will be all over that. |>


May your prophecy come true my friend.

I'm very happy with the current collection, but a reasonably sized and featured Manaslu could fill the sixth and last spot in my watch box. Otherwise I'm looking forward to the release and reviews of the new Protrek outdoors smartwatch WSD F30.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Miklos86 said:


> May your prophecy come true my friend.
> 
> I'm very happy with the current collection, but a reasonably sized and featured Manaslu could fill the sixth and last spot in my watch box. Otherwise I'm looking forward to the release and reviews of the new Protrek outdoors smartwatch WSD F30.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Yeah man, I like the smaller size direction Casio is going with their high end pieces (MR-G, MT-G), and fully expect this will carry through to the Pro Trek Manaslu.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

I have nothing coming in 2019 yet - unless a few of the ones I have coming don't show up before I go on Xmas break. 

I'm also very happy with my current collection - there are still 3-4 squares I would really like to find. An original DW-5000c, a DW-5200C-9 and two older model squares. 

I still can't believe I haven't found the vintage ones yet - but I'm sure the time will come.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm happy with the collection at this point. BUT. I'm keeping my eyes open for a DW5900c-9 in decent condition. Also I just saw kubr1ck's jg-300 (dude that thing looks weirdly awesome) and now I feel that this is what I need in 2019.


----------



## inky0ct0pus (Jul 27, 2018)

I've got to slow down on my purchases. After everything I bought in 2018 I'm still wearing my 5610 every day. Nothing comes close to it.


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

I'm still waiting GW-B5600BC-1B with positive display. 
Not like the other version with gold accent.


----------



## hackdrag0n (Oct 23, 2018)

Smaller watches seem to be coming back into fashion, thankfully. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Hammermountain said:


> I'm happy with the collection at this point. BUT. I'm keeping my eyes open for a DW5900c-9 in decent condition. Also I just saw kubr1ck's jg-300 (dude that thing looks weirdly awesome) and now I feel that this is what I need in 2019.


Glad you like it man. The Cyber Max is a cool watch, but I should warn you that it's pretty small (smaller than it looks in photos) and a fairly cheap-feeling watch, made mainly of plastic (or hard resin maybe) with a velcro canvas strap. Brand new they were 9800 yen, so if you track one down don't overpay for it.

Here's my unboxing thread on the watch: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/weir...ay-japan-jg-300-cyber-max-1996-a-4693865.html


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

kubr1ck said:


> Glad you like it man. The Cyber Max is a cool watch, but I should warn you that it's pretty small (smaller than it looks in photos) and a fairly cheap-feeling watch, made mainly of plastic (or hard resin maybe) with a velcro canvas strap. Brand new they were 9800 yen, so if you track one down don't overpay for it.
> 
> Here's my unboxing thread on the watch: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/weir...ay-japan-jg-300-cyber-max-1996-a-4693865.html


Thanks for the info/link, man! Yeah the few ones I actually found for sale were on the expensive side, so will have to keep an eye out and hope. That assymetry is just so weird it's cool.


----------



## Cryslay33 (Nov 19, 2018)

for '19, I expect Casio will release a new line of Pro Trek Manaslus , which I predict will be smaller than the current monstrous PRX-8000s and will also include Bluetooth functionality. If so, that would be my first 2019 baby. Also plan on getting me a Seiko


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Nothing yet but you can be sure that will change.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

A dream? Rangeman GW-9400 in stainless Steel, black with positive display! Go CASIO, go!


----------



## hackdrag0n (Oct 23, 2018)

Will have to try not to get too loose with my spending next year. Just found out the company I work for can buy direct from the distributor. Gutted I didn't know that before I ordered my gmwb5000 .

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMundy (Oct 10, 2014)

no big purchases, just these 3, hopefully will arrive next week or so.
40 bucks for everything, thanks china (all pictures are from the seller)
all black for me


----------



## The Loco (May 1, 2018)

Was to buy a 5000 in steel, but decided it's pointless and went with a standard DW-5600E. It's the cheapest watch I own but I wear it most of the time. I had another some 20 years ago, so it brings memories too. Perfect watch for work too.

I have incoming a EF-547D in black. I always liked the TAG Carrera Chrono. That model is almost a homage, but much bigger at 44 mm. At $100 shipped one cannot get everything right.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

The second G1000 in family


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> The Magma Ocean Frogman (currently incoming) will be my last new watch purchase for '18. I also have a couple of vintage pieces coming in that I purchased a while ago: an MR-G Revman and a Skyforce II that's having its bezel replaced.
> 
> As for '19, I have nothing on the horizon but expect Casio will release a new line of Pro Trek Manaslus (their top end line), which I predict will be smaller than the current monstrous PRX-8000s and will include Bluetooth functionality. If so, I will be all over that. |>


Love the MO Frog. It's super-awesome. Great colorway and over-the-top anniversary Frogginess 

I'd be all over a new Manaslu. I don't mind the large size of the 8000, but I also love the new PRW-60, which is a lot smaller. Depends on what mood I'm in and what kind of cuffs I'm sporting.

So I don't have anything incoming yet but I'm sure I'll be scanning this space for the latest Casio awesomeness (thanks to you guys)


----------



## Ctaranti (May 10, 2008)

Likely the MTGB1000-1A.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

An empty wallet.


----------



## watchsignal (Sep 12, 2018)

Nothing yet as i'm looking to cut down my collection but i can't promise to stay off purchase if i'm to pull the trigger i'd be look for a Frogman.


----------



## Drunken_Munki (Nov 11, 2017)

After my first year of watch collecting only G-Shock's of course i have amassed a nice little collection in which i'm quite proud of.

But for next year there is only 1 watch on my hit list, at the minute. Considering what i have already, i could/should of brought it but always got something else so for me it has to be a  of G's

just me


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

If CASIO follows my suggestion, my next GS is this...
How many of you would want it?


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

fcasoli said:


> If CASIO follows my suggestion, my next GS is this...
> How many of you would want it?


I initially thought it was a nice watch, but not for me. A few months ago, I tried it on and was wowed. Great watch and not as large as I thought. The red accents really make the watch pop.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Ottovonn said:


> I initially thought it was a nice watch, but not for me. A few months ago, I tried it on and was wowed. Great watch and not as large as I thought. The red accents really make the watch pop.


I prefer G1000 because is a monument, bigger, heavy, and with more personality, but the B1000 is more comfortable and ideal for daily and normal employ, but my blue dial is not smart, so I ask Casio to make the full metal black with red letters...


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Incoming Friday.


----------



## FarmeR57 (Dec 25, 2017)

I have some other hobbies demanding my money this year, so I currently only have one spot left to fill in the watch collection...a metal square.
After not finding any deals online I was happy with, I took some inspiration from WUS members (thanks Wit) and started to look for a local AD to build a working relationship with. It paid off  
My new go-to guy is Tommy and he came down a bit in price, plus offered lay-away. The only downside is limited access to certain models (he can only get what is on the Canadian website)
But he could get what I wanted, so a GWM-B5000GD-1 is on the way in January \,,/


----------



## BADY (Dec 2, 2018)

Courtesy of Ebay two restoration projects.
Still no idea were to get the DW-5900 bezel without overpaing for postage.


----------



## hackdrag0n (Oct 23, 2018)

Have returned my gwb5600bc-1b and am now awaiting arrival of a gwb5600bc-1d. It's on backorder with the distributor so I won't see it until next year. Something to look forward to for sure. Found it to be a very comfortable watch, just couldn't deal with the negative display in low light situations. I know it's got a light in it but it's still not as convenient as being able to just look at the watch.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

hackdrag0n said:


> Have returned my gwb5600bc-1b and am now awaiting arrival of a gwb5600bc-1d. It's on backorder with the distributor so I won't see it until next year. Something to look forward to for sure. Found it to be a very comfortable watch, just couldn't deal with the negative display in low light situations. I know it's got a light in it but it's still not as convenient as being able to just look at the watch.


Nice choice. I own this one and it has a very crisp display. You'll be pleased.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Could not decide if I wanted a GW M5610 with negative display or normal display so have ordered both! Silly maybe but I'm happy when they arrive 😀


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Cryslay33 said:


> for '19, I expect Casio will release a new line of Pro Trek Manaslus , which I predict will be smaller than the current monstrous PRX-8000s and will also include Bluetooth functionality. If so, that would be my first 2019 baby. Also plan on getting me a Seiko


Deja vu


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

For me in 2019 I’m expecting bills from my therapist for my addiction, which I’m not gonna pay coz I’m far from cured.


----------



## since01 (Mar 30, 2018)

In 2019 i would be looking to add DW5900c-9 Casio to my list of collection i think after that i might be done for a while.


----------



## BADY (Dec 2, 2018)

Another ebay find coming in from the UK this time.


----------



## FarmeR57 (Dec 25, 2017)

Small change of plans on my metal square deal with my local AD :/ After initially offering a price a bit below MSRP, when it came down to it, he changed his mind and offered no discount. He said due to the popularity of the model, he felt no reduction was necessary. Disappointing, since our initial conversation revolved around me wanted to deal locally, but needing them to show a bit of movement to offset (not match) lower online prices. So, I re-tooled my plan and will wait for a better metal square opportunity down the road.

However, since a purchase was planned anyways,:roll: a compromise was found :-! GW5000-1JF is inbound...


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

FarmeR57 said:


> Small change of plans on my metal square deal with my local AD :/ After initially offering a price a bit below MSRP, when it came down to it, he changed his mind and offered no discount. He said due to the popularity of the model, he felt no reduction was necessary. Disappointing, since our initial conversation revolved around me wanted to deal locally, but needing them to show a bit of movement to offset (not match) lower online prices. So, I re-tooled my plan and will wait for a better metal square opportunity down the road.
> 
> However, since a purchase was planned anyways,:roll: a compromise was found :-! GW5000-1JF is inbound...
> 
> View attachment 13747341


I don't think you'll be disappointed. Even though I have three metal squares, I find that I still wear the GW-5000 very often. It's near perfect and complements the metal square well.


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

2019 is likely to be the first year where I have near to no interest in going back to Swiss watches.

Instead, I’m likely to be going on an affordables binge (if funds allow):
AE-2000WD-1AV
AE-1200WHD-1AV
GW-B5600-2 or GW-B5600BC-1 (really depends on whether the combi tax is worth it or not)
Seiko 5 SNK809 or SNZG13
Seiko SNE435P or the SNE520P

And given I want at some point to have a watch with a slide rule bezel on it, this is a stretch goal, but a Seiko SSC607P, Citizen BJ7006-56L or Citizen CB5001-57E


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmeR57 (Dec 25, 2017)

> I don't think you'll be disappointed. Even though I have three metal squares, I find that I still wear the GW-5000 very often. It's near perfect and complements the metal square well.


Thanks Otto. Looking forward to getting my hands on it.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Lowercase*


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice, @AirWatch. There are some neat things going on with that one. I like the Sumo-styled inner bevel on the bezel, the hands, and whole color scheme. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts when you get it in.


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

I’m (hopefully) gonna be finishing school and getting a real job this year, nothing too fancy in mind but I’d like to upgrade my basic square to a range an in celebration.


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Sir-Guy said:


> Nice, @AirWatch. There are some neat things going on with that one. I like the Sumo-styled inner bevel on the bezel, the hands, and whole color scheme. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts when you get it in.


Thanks, Sir-Guy! Though my participation here has dwindled to pretty much nil lately, I'll do my level best to turn that around in the coming days with some unboxing threads to include this one as well when it arrives in a little past a week or so.

But until then, I can tell you that the blue and gold of this had me hooked right off the bat back on November 1, when it was revealed in Japan. But, its rather overtly feminine looks, short band and smallish-for-a-diver dimensions had all held me back until a coupla nights ago when I just threw caution to the wind and ordered it with a forceful "what the hey!".

Also, I believe the inner edge of the bezel forms a straight, perpendicular "wall" rising from the domed crystal rather than a Sumo-esque bevel. This ace shot from Seiya might help illustrate this better than the first pic I posted.

_Photo from SeiyaJapan.com_


----------



## dududuckling (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm thinking about this... Omega Speedmaster Professional sapphire sandwich. Would very much to get the one with the Hesalite crystal, but micro-scratches would drive me crazy and only the sapphire crystal has a see-through caseback. I have seen the watch in person and I have watched every single YouTube videos on this one. Manual winding = 81 spins of the crown every 48 hours just to keep it going haha...


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Biggest blip on my 2019 radar is the GWX56 "King of G" if IRS refund is big enuff in April.
My SIL Mark has one. I'm the biggest FIL copy cat goin down the pike.
Thing has me hooked. If IRS is insufficient? Then a GX56BB blacked out watch.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## jwhyte (Dec 23, 2018)

My first square. I have a M5610-1b enroute and impatiently waiting! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## _NERD (Dec 27, 2018)

If the GWG-1000-1A1 I purchased on WUS doesn’t arrive on Monday as scheduled, it’ll become my first watch of 2019. Regardless, I will be getting the following next year 

- GWN-Q1000MC Gulfmaster
- GPR-B1000 Rangeman


GWG-1000-1A1 | my first and only watch since joining WUS


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

kubr1ck said:


> Nice choice. I own this one and it has a very crisp display. You'll be pleased.
> 
> View attachment 13733579


How's the Combi bracelet? I usually like the resin bands. Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

OkiFrog said:


> How's the Combi bracelet? I usually like the resin bands. Thanks.


It's very lightweight and comfortable. That being said, there are other members on here who have avoided this watch because they strongly prefer resin bands. I'm not one of those people, as I prefer bracelets. But if you are, you should try one on before you buy it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

_NERD said:


> If the GWG-1000-1A1 I purchased on WUS doesn't arrive on Monday as scheduled, it'll become my first watch of 2019. Regardless, I will be getting the following next year
> 
> - GWN-Q1000MC Gulfmaster
> - GPR-B1000 Rangeman
> ...


Welcome aboard and congrats on your 1a1  Super cool one.. sleek all the way  Also love your 2nd and 3rd choice Enjoy










1a1 on top 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WUSers:
Looks like I'm not going to leave 2018 with 2000 "Likes" from fellow members
Now at 1,951. "Likes" mean a lot to me! And I'll be coming up short.

Any way Happy New Years to all WISers.

X Trandriver Art


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

arogle1stus said:


> WUSers:
> Looks like I'm not going to leave 2018 with 2000 "Likes" from fellow members
> Now at 1,951. "Likes" mean a lot to me! And I'll be coming up short.
> 
> ...


Well, I did my part.

On the merits of the topic, I'm still in honeymoon phase with the MR-G G1000 so I don't intend to buy any watch at the moment.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ordered the GPR-B1000 today, but will be shipped on Wednesday. Starting the year with a new watch


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

All my watches are multiband and solar panels, but I find this licensed DMC and I cannot resist, the price and the Christmas discount is nice....

https://dmc-watch.com


----------



## _NERD (Dec 27, 2018)

arogle1stus said:


> WUSers:
> Looks like I'm not going to leave 2018 with 2000 "Likes" from fellow members
> Now at 1,951. "Likes" mean a lot to me! And I'll be coming up short.
> 
> ...


How about now? Have a Happy New Year


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

NERD.
I woke on New Years eve and to my surprise I got my wish + 2,000 likes!!!
Now I know there is a GOD!!!!

My SIL Mark txted me last afternoon and said he was gifting me his Casio
GWX56 "King of G's" (I'll never bad mouth him again.. Ever!

Then I knew there is a GOD. 2,000 "likes" and my fave G in the same day?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Congrats! I know you've wanted the King for years. That's a nice gift! Can't wait to see photos of it. And nicely done on two thousand "likes" too.


----------



## wgarbo (Jan 10, 2017)

Victorinox Swiss Army Airboss Mach 9 Titanium Chronograph Limited Edition. (Don't even ask what I paid for it.) 2019=abstinence.


----------



## aggie113 (Sep 2, 2012)

If a new MANASLU does come out I hope it doesn't have bluetooth. If so, can't wear it to the office so no point having it. Though it would motivate me more to buy one of the PRX 8000s and hopefully they would go down a bit in price as well. 
Either way, looking to replace my daily PRW-5100YT-1BJF. The band finish has not held up well to my daily use, that and the cases overall wearing has me going away from the DLC and more towards the silver/stainless/natural finish versions.


----------



## mkay14 (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm trying to cut down a few from my collection i don't think i'll be adding anything soon however i can't also promise to stay away.


----------



## _NERD (Dec 27, 2018)

Ordered my Gulfmaster Q1000-1A on Dec 30 but it came in today. It's magnificent!









GWG-1000-1A1ER | GWN-Q1000-1ACR


----------



## milloncobra (Aug 8, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Ordered the GPR-B1000 today, but will be shipped on Wednesday. Starting the year with a new watch


Thought you own the watch already?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

Just ordered as an update for my Traser Black Storm Pro. Traser Tornado Pro:










https://www.traser.com/de/unsere-kollektion/tactical-adventure/p49-special-pro/p49-tornado-pro/


----------



## michel j (Jun 6, 2013)

This was late 2018, from me to me, lol, by far my favorite 😄


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

So I had a bit of an issue with my AE1200 after I attempted to mod it over the Christmas/New Year break.

And then proceeded to lose a case back screw, cracked the face and lost the spring for the piezo speaker on the back of the movement. Whoops.

Told myself that I would get a replacement for it and decided to go for the steel bracelet version. I'm leaving this well alone after I size the bracelet up for my wrist.










After this and my recent AE-2000 pickup, I'm going to stop for the next few months and see what comes out at Baselworld (primarily by Citizen re Calibre 0100 in production watches) and then make a call on whether I save up longer for a Citizen Eco-Drive Titanium Dover, Longines Conquest VHP, GS 9F or Citizen 0100 movement timepiece.

I can't justify to myself a purchase of one of the resin squares with the full metal module in it given so many of my other G's with MB6 work exceptionally well with Clock Wave.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

NERD:
New amount of likes as of this date: 2,054
Ain't WUSers great? I get more attention (I crave attn- who doesn't?) on WUS
than from my kids n grandkidz.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## DangerDave (Nov 25, 2018)

Just ordered a GMW-B5000D. Not sure if I keep it. Bought a MTG two month ago...


----------



## MrMundy (Oct 10, 2014)

knockoff combi bracelet from aliexpress came, links are plastic and gap is pretty big as shown in the picture, doesn't bother me but i would prefer if it didnt have the "G-SHOCK" engraving on the buckle.
feels roughly the same weight as my gw-5000


----------



## salimuk (May 4, 2017)




----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2010)

milloncobra said:


> Thought you own the watch already?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


Received the watch last week, and it's big, but it doesn't look to big on the wrist. Still learning the UI.
Won't wear it during the week though.. too expensive


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

I ordered this bad boy today direct from Casio:








LE "N. Hoolywood" DWD5600NH-1 collaboration. Looks like something out of an 80's movie to me, very cool design. Uses the 3433 module which is hard to come by in a positive display. The Velcro strap looks cool, hopefully comfortable. Darn, and I said no more non-solar/atomic G's, oh well! ;-)


----------



## Jsparks (Aug 16, 2018)

I have only one watch on my wish list as i am looking to flip a few on my collection, i should probably pull the trigger soon on the Magma Ocean Frogman.


----------



## jwhyte (Dec 23, 2018)

jwhyte said:


> My first square. I have a M5610-1b enroute and impatiently waiting!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


And it's here! Already hard at work.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Loving metal sandwiches and previous model, I bought this one, Mtg John Player Special


----------



## Kabong30 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hoping this guy arrives today. It'll need a touch of "rehab" but I'm almost positive it'll clean up like new.


----------



## michel j (Jun 6, 2013)

Just picked this up on fleabay and really like it. 1972 accutron in really great shape, humming away and keeping great time


----------



## georgemeadal (Dec 23, 2018)

I just recieved my first new G- Shock this past Saturday, GW-B5600BC-1BER from TicTac Area.
I also have a new DW-5035D-1BDR on its way from (EBAY)Watchspree


----------



## aggie113 (Sep 2, 2012)

Turns out I couldn't wait too long. Got a PRX-8000GT-7JF. Arrived today.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Ordered in 2018 but due to holidays just arrived.


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

Traser Code Green:









Source: https://traserh3watches.de/uhren/details/url/code-green-natoband.html


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

andyahs said:


> Ordered in 2018 but due to holidays just arrived.
> 
> View attachment 13808791
> View attachment 13808793


Nice set, how's the negative display?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

OkiFrog said:


> Nice set, how's the negative display?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's clear but still a negative display. Not a huge fan of them but this one is not bad.


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

King Seiko & Vostok Amphibia... clearing customs atm


----------



## TuckandRoll (Jan 9, 2019)

Long awaited....MRG G2000HB


----------



## liangliangyu (Nov 22, 2013)

Rolex Explorer I


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

TuckandRoll said:


> Long awaited....MRG G2000HB
> 
> View attachment 13823571
> 
> ...


Absolut awesome ...


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Is the dial with gold details? I'm waiting for the MTG-G1000GB but I will cover the cities ring with a fumé film...


----------



## TuckandRoll (Jan 9, 2019)

fcasoli said:


> Is the dial with gold details? I'm waiting for the MTG-G1000GB but I will cover the cities ring with a fumé film...


I'm not sure if your question is directed at me....nonetheless.

The indices are not gold, but there is a gold ring around the watch dial.


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

These two:


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

I've got a DW-5900-1 on the way, courtesy of F29 and tommy.arashikage. The recent pics by kubr1ck in the WRUW threads contributed to my decision.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

been a bit reluctant to post my latest arrival with all the hat eating ive got installed for myself after being a square hater for so many years
two at the end of last year and two at the start of this year brings my total to 5... and its still only january! >_<










i blame the combination of stinking hot weather, the need for a "barely there" watch and minimal things touching and aggrevating me haha ...actually i think the word is irritating cos i dont have the strength/energy to actually be aggrevated haha


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

GaryK30 said:


> I've got a DW-5900-1 on the way, courtesy of F29 and tommy.arashikage. The recent pics by kubr1ck in the WRUW threads contributed to my decision.
> 
> View attachment 13827703


This is such a goofy watch. I love it! Long live The Walter!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

GaryK30 said:


> I've got a DW-5900-1 on the way, courtesy of F29 and tommy.arashikage. The recent pics by kubr1ck in the WRUW threads contributed to my decision.
> 
> View attachment 13827703


Gary, I think you're going to like this one. Just a very comfortable, good-looking daily beater with that cool retro aesthetic. Congrats, man!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Nicely done @GaryK30 Big congrats & enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

That's awesome! Congrats, Gary! An amazing piece.


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

Gift from a friend

Chairman Mao

This thing barely runs, probably needs lube.









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Won on ebay


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

5900
8--))







Cheers, Piowa


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Just ordered as well:


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Piowa said:


> 5900
> 8--))
> View attachment 13840329
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Any good place to order in Europe?

Sent from my Poco F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## booswig (Jan 28, 2019)

T-24h









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Fujoor said:


> Any good place to order in Europe?
> 
> Sent from my Poco F1 using Tapatalk


I bought it from Ebay. 
In Poland you can get it from Egobal Central.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## georgemeadal (Dec 23, 2018)

Two eBay auctions that went for cheap. 22.00 and 18.00 respectively.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Fujoor said:


> Any good place to order in Europe?
> 
> Sent from my Poco F1 using Tapatalk


Ordered mine from relojes demoda in Spain. Super fast shipping to Sweden!


----------



## pl_gristle (Sep 26, 2016)

Clean Giez GS1100 on the way, should be here Thursday. Always wanted an atomic Giez with day/date display. NOT looking forward to typical setup woes but we'll see if I can follow the manual. Stole it from new to me internet auction site for $60.99 to my door. I almost feel like a thief, I hope it works! Maybe just a new battery at worst? Can't wait to see


----------



## BADY (Dec 2, 2018)

From Ebay.
One for my 8 year old. 
Has been bugging me for one of mine so went online and he chose it.









And a new restoration project for me.


----------



## ilcentaurorosso (Jan 7, 2019)

_NERD said:


> If the GWG-1000-1A1 I purchased on WUS doesn't arrive on Monday as scheduled, it'll become my first watch of 2019. Regardless, I will be getting the following next year
> 
> - GWN-Q1000MC Gulfmaster
> - GPR-B1000 Rangeman
> ...


I would buy a GWN-Q1000-7AER but I remember of some issues. What I have to check to avoid any kind of problems? Serial number? Problems has been fixed by Casio with newest units? White is beautyfull but otherwise I will search another model...



Miklos86 said:


> Well, I did my part.
> 
> On the merits of the topic, I'm still in honeymoon phase with the MR-G G1000 so I don't intend to buy any watch at the moment.
> 
> ...


That's is THE alternative, my second choice for 2019 -D). But used not new!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Standard

Bezel and cities ring covered with plastic film

Cities ring covered, very difficult but great result


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

in transit


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

ilcentaurorosso said:


> That's is THE alternative, my second choice for 2019 -D). But used not new!


I also bought it pre-owned. The DLC really does protect the watch, not a single scratch, not even on the clasp.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Just purchased at a good price.


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Just got another 2 o|:


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Phreddo said:


> Gift from a friend
> 
> Chairman Mao
> 
> ...


I saw this watch in person. Chairman waves his hand every second or so. Could not get courage to buy one.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

made it a month into the year with out a purchase, and planned to go further, but this fell into my sights and Valentines Day is coming,,,so i grabbed it.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I've got a GA-800 plus a combi bracelet for it incoming. Watch should arrive Wed. no tracking on the bracelet from Japan yet.


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Incoming:


----------



## prmax (Nov 4, 2014)

Have a dw6900LU-1 on its way to add to my DW6900 collection.


----------



## prmax (Nov 4, 2014)

Have a DW6900LU-1 on its way to add to my DW6900 collection.

View attachment 13869005


----------



## prmax (Nov 4, 2014)

My bad. Admin please delete post 123. Somehow, I cannot delete it.


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

6900 in transit


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Lovely watch @latitude222


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

Dxnnis said:


> Lovely watch @latitude222


thank you Dxnnis


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Of all the g's I have ever owned this is my first 6900 - just ordered.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

It's seems to be a pretty popular choice @andyahs, hope it brings much pleasure


----------



## Pankrates (Feb 11, 2019)

Arrived yesterday. 
Got it because I got a little frustrated with the gprb-1000.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Picked up two pre-owned pieces from sellers in Japan. Both 1999-release models.

[HR][/HR]
*GE-2000-2JF* "G-COOL"

Designed by Pininfarina in Italy. Hard to tell in this photo, but it comes on a strap made of synthetic leather and mesh, which is framed by a stainless steel wire that projects out from the case of the watch. It also has an animated dot matrix display, similar to the one on my Antman and easily my favorite display on any G-Shock.









[HR][/HR]
*GS-300-8A* "GIEZ"

Ana-digi negative display, titanium case, screwback. Come on now, this one's a no-brainer. The one I picked up is a little banged up, but nothing a little TLC won't make better.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

This one, thanks to Kubr1ck's photos of his!! :-d:-d (at least, I was able to use the Macy's app and save 25%! :-!)


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Picked up two pre-owned pieces from sellers in Japan. Both 1999-release models.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> *GE-2000-2JF* "G-COOL"
> ...


I have never seen that G-Cool model before. Can't wait for your review and photos!


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Sigh


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> Picked up two pre-owned pieces from sellers in Japan. Both 1999-release models.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> *GE-2000-2JF* "G-COOL"
> ...


ah G-Shock High Fashion did a video of that G-Cool one recently.

Cool pick ups...congrats!


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Ottovonn said:


> I have never seen that G-Cool model before. Can't wait for your review and photos!


It's totally unique G, I have 2.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Just snagged this 1000 unit limited edition G from Japan.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Steelerswit said:


> Just snagged this 1000 unit limited edition G from Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. They should slip a little airplane bottle of Beam in the box. I'd be all over that. :-d


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

kubr1ck said:


> Nice. They should slip a little airplane bottle of Beam in the box. I'd be all over that. :-d


That would be something special. I thought I read that this was a lottery sale to get, and was very reasonably priced, but could be mistaken. I did get a deal as far as I am concerned.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

Waiting for this to arrive tomorrow!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

kubr1ck said:


> Picked up two pre-owned pieces from sellers in Japan. Both 1999-release models.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> *GE-2000-2JF* "G-COOL"
> ...


PS, pinninfarina, no water sports.... Show piece only. Bands are rare.... But pm if you need one, got a source.... Only him.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Steelerswit said:


> PS, pinninfarina, no water sports.... Show piece only. Bands are rare.... But pm if you need one, got a source.... Only him.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Thanks, Wit, I appreciate that. We'll see what condition mine's in once I take delivery either later this week or early next. And thanks for posting the photo of yours on WRUW. It's a beaut. :-!


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

I wasn't a good boy and looked at eBay again. Someone was selling a new GA1000-1A Gravitymaster for around $100, but had the offer option. It was down to the last ten minutes of the auction so I took a stab at the offer and put in ~$60 and he accepted! Very generous on his part.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Nice job @Schwizzle, hope it brings a lot of pleasure


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

3 days one of these will be mine, not as flash as some of the models you guys get but one I have wanted for ages. Really looking forward to it


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 13913991
> 3 days one of these will be mine, not as flash as some of the models you guys get but one I have wanted for ages. Really looking forward to it


Nice one Dxnnis!


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Thank you Ken, much appreciated


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

@Dxnnis

Beautiful piece....and always a lot of fun with the watch.

Kind regards

I look forward to Royal Pictures.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Thank you Servus


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Piowa said:


> View attachment 13913601
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Niiiiiice. Congrats, Piowa. This one has always eluded me. Tough to find one in decent condition. Can't wait for your photos!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today very strong! ;-)


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

GWF-D1000B









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I missed the anniversary S1000 MTG (which later skyrocketed in price), and I couldn't allow myself to miss this one!! ;-)

MTG-B1000TF-1AJR Magma Ocean


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Time4Playnow said:


> I missed the anniversary S1000 MTG (which later skyrocketed in price), and I couldn't allow myself to miss this one!! ;-)
> 
> MTG-B1000TF-1AJR Magma Ocean


Great! Congratulations!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> I missed the anniversary S1000 MTG (which later skyrocketed in price), and I couldn't allow myself to miss this one!! ;-)
> 
> MTG-B1000TF-1AJR Magma Ocean


*T4P* is officially back. Congrats, man. And yeah, I was thinking the exact same thing when I decided to pick this one up as well. :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> *T4P* is officially back. Congrats, man. And yeah, I was thinking the exact same thing when I decided to pick this one up as well. :-!


He never left .. and yeah congrats T4P


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> *T4P* is officially back. Congrats, man. And yeah, I was thinking the exact same thing when I decided to pick this one up as well. :-!


Yeah, but didn't you pick up the 30th anniversary S1000 MTG?? :think: I thought sure you did. Sadly, by the time I realized I wanted it, prices had tripled or quadrupled.

Anyway, thanks! I was also considering the one with blue accents, but decided its color scheme was too close to that of my MR-G.

And after looking closely at this Magma Ocean, I could not say no. Rose gold plating always elevates a watch. Plus I like the touches of red here and there. It looks very sharp. And NATURALLY, your photos played a role yet again! :-d Yes, I saw the photos you posted in the Magma Ocean thread recently. ;-)


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

*GLS-5600CL-1*









Rocat noticed this was on sale at MLTD.com (about $49 after discount code).

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/hey-i-spotted-casio-deal-here-3590274-174.html#post48270729


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Yeah, but didn't you pick up the 30th anniversary S1000 MTG?? :think: I thought sure you did. Sadly, by the time I realized I wanted it, prices had tripled or quadrupled.
> 
> Anyway, thanks! I was also considering the one with blue accents, but decided its color scheme was too close to that of my MR-G.
> 
> And after looking closely at this Magma Ocean, I could not say no. Rose gold plating always elevates a watch. Plus I like the touches of red here and there. It looks very sharp. And NATURALLY, your photos played a role yet again! :-d Yes, I saw the photos you posted in the Magma Ocean thread recently. ;-)


Good memory. I won a bid on a used one a year or so ago (could never afford one new now). This new model is more beautiful though, so nice pick up for sure. |>


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

DW-9000 in transit
View attachment 13926513


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

DW-5600-HRGRZ-1ER on its way


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Got one of these on order, should be here Tuesday.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

kenls said:


> Got one of these on order, should be here Tuesday.
> 
> View attachment 13940089


You never wasted any time @kenls, you kept your word though it's not a Casio lol


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Got a decent enough deal (and permission of course ;-))


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm still awaiting my 35th anniversary MTG....it's been at the Tokyo airport for a day now! Dontcha just hate that, when you're waiting for it to leave, and it sits there??? :-x:rodekaart:-d

In the meantime, I found out about Seiko's "Fire and Ice" Monsters that just recently came out. Fire = sunburst orange and Ice = white/blue-ish dial. I went for the Ice Monster. ;-) Looking forward to it!! :-!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> I'm still awaiting my 35th anniversary MTG....it's been at the Tokyo airport for a day now! Dontcha just hate that, when you're waiting for it to leave, and it sits there??? :-x:rodekaart:-d
> 
> In the meantime, I found out about Seiko's "Fire and Ice" Monsters that just recently came out. Fire = sunburst orange and Ice = white/blue-ish dial. I went for the Ice Monster. ;-) Looking forward to it!! :-!
> 
> View attachment 13941301


TPN,

You made a wise choice. I'm not a fan of sunburst orange especially on a Seiko Monster. I look forward to real life pictures when it arrives.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Time4Playnow said:


> I'm still awaiting my 35th anniversary MTG....it's been at the Tokyo airport for a day now! Dontcha just hate that, when you're waiting for it to leave, and it sits there??? :-x:rodekaart:-d
> 
> In the meantime, I found out about Seiko's "Fire and Ice" Monsters that just recently came out. Fire = sunburst orange and Ice = white/blue-ish dial. I went for the Ice Monster. ;-) Looking forward to it!! :-!
> 
> View attachment 13941301


Great watch, hard to find and thus expensive if I recall. Hopefully the hunt pays off when it arrives for ya :-!


----------



## willydribble (Aug 28, 2017)

this one will be coming my way only just realized the bracelet has the red in it as well


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

willydribble said:


> this one will be coming my way only just realized the bracelet has the red in it as well
> 
> View attachment 13942277


That one's is on my radar too willydribble. (I REALLY like the red)


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

kenls said:


> That one's is on my radar too willydribble. (I REALLY like the red)


Is that a Casio ken? lol


----------



## Drunken_Munki (Nov 11, 2017)

willydribble said:


> this one will be coming my way only just realized the bracelet has the red in it as well
> 
> View attachment 13942277


I would love to have just the bracelet from this watch, and of course the watch to

just me


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Dxnnis said:


> Is that a Casio ken? lol


I know, :roll: less than 10 months and counting.


----------



## pl_gristle (Sep 26, 2016)

OCW500LA from fleabay. lowball offer accepted because of strap issue + it didn't come up in Oceanus search all the time, weird-maybe only a few people saw it? Surprised I got it so cheap! Has a lousy Non OEM strap but I have a plan for a brand new better looking and fitting Casio SS band, not Oceanus band though which are literally almost impossible to find.


----------



## vremochka (Apr 24, 2017)

A little too much free time on this forum led to this purchase:









On the way from Germany, RFT-100WC. I like the look of the DW56RT better (same module), but the vibrate sold me. Will make a great running interval watch, not sure I'd hear those beeps. And the World Cup tin - too cool!

Made that purchase shortly after receiving this:









Which will make a great every-day watch, but the digital module falls short for sports use.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

New! 1985>2019


----------



## tockandroll (Oct 13, 2017)

Got a Mudmaster coming, whoop whoop


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

Lineage...so lovely. I really like the pushers.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Order placed.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The story..
MIssion Impossible - Dw-5600 Nasa watch - Back to the Future ;-)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Not a Casio. But I don't think you guys will mind if I post here.

I have inbound (for a second time) the Seiko SRPC91 STO Turtle.

Here are pictures of when I had it last.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Double Post Demons striking again.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Rocat said:


> Not a Casio. But I don't think you guys will mind if I post here.
> 
> I have inbound (for a second time) the Seiko SRPC91 STO Turtle.
> 
> ...


Very nice! I really like that dial. :-! Let's see some more pics after it arrives.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Very nice! I really like that dial. :-! Let's see some more pics after it arrives.


How about some more pictures now?


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm searching the Protrek PRW-3500T... 
Found in United States


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy Birthday to me


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Been waiting to order this one.


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

I’ve got a GWG-1000-1A arriving tomorrow. I got one sent to me a couple of days ago but I had to return it. Looking forward to the second one arriving. Love the GWG. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

andyahs said:


> Been waiting to order this one.
> 
> View attachment 13971091


Fantastic colour combination, really stands out


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

My order has reached Los Angeles Airport:



> Tracking History
> March 12, 2019, 11:30 pm
> Departed
> LOS ANGELES, UNITED STATES
> Your item departed a transfer airport in INTERNATIONAL, LOS ANGELES, UNITED STATES on March 12, 2019 at 11:30 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination.


Tape adapter set for GD-350:










https://www.etsy.com/de/listing/593...=sr_gallery-1-25&organic_search_click=1&col=1

Color brown pvd:










https://www.etsy.com/de/listing/667...=sr_gallery-1-28&organic_search_click=1&col=1


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

I have a ... standard black GW-9400 incoming. Yeah, missed the hype a few years ago because I always held back due to the size. Today I tried one on and it was surprisingly okay.

Tbh, I miss the barometer that I had on my ex-Riseman. In fact, I think that I used to check the pressure chart more often than time when I had it.


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

Just arrived from the US and I had to pay no import duty.


----------



## walknot (Apr 2, 2011)

Put deposit on Straton Legera Bullhead. Will be last purchase of the year. From their website:


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

@SgtPepper look forward to seeing it together with your watch/watches


----------



## walknot (Apr 2, 2011)

OOps. Wrong picture. What I meant:


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

walknot said:


> OOps. Wrong picture. What I meant:
> View attachment 13981027


Happens to us all


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

Dxnnis said:


> @SgtPepper look forward to seeing it together with your watch/watches


Let's see when I get to mount the band adapter to the GD-350.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

GW-B5600HR-1ER


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

"Blue Coral" Sumo from Seiko. Yellow highlights on a sunburst blue dial. :-!

I also have a navy blue, rubber "Crafter Blue" strap on order from HK. ;-)

Photo borrowed from Gnomon watches.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> "Blue Coral" Sumo from Seiko. Yellow highlights on a sunburst blue dial. :-!
> 
> I also have a navy blue, rubber "Crafter Blue" strap on order from HK. ;-)
> 
> ...


Nice! That reminds me of my old Seiko Blumo. I loved that watch. I hope you enjoy this newer iteration. Looking forward to pics with the new strap installed.


----------



## adamcian (Sep 23, 2016)

Currently awaiting my Hulk sub (supposedly within the next 2-3 weeks) and my Hamilton Murph in its rainbow box (they started shipping last week I think). Also, on the edge of convincing myself to buy an Ultraman.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

my buddy just got back from jp with these for me 
after the hassles he went thru and me hassling him constantly while he was trying to snowboard, we may or may not be friends anymore... i think it was worth it tho  haha

200 frog will get new resin, unfortunately not the same as the original
8200 im still undecided whether to dye it more olive green or leave it as is
5625 will prob get the velcro/ms strap treatment


----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

Received this today for a steal. Being new hopefully I did not purchase a fake/replica.

Im done with acquiring 35th Anniversary models. The rest either don't interest me or beyond what I would want to pay.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Well, it seems I won't receive my square until Wednesday night. Oh, well.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Gotta hate the wait


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

New pick ups for 2019 thus far....


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Waiting next May


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Minty ana-digi*


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Minty ana-digi 2*


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

in transit........trying to collect all five of the ADMA series


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

double post


----------



## igwanna (Mar 13, 2019)

latitude222 said:


> in transit........trying to collect all five of the ADMA series
> View attachment 14034445
> 
> View attachment 14034447


Where are u getting these!? I ma aged to snatxh ons 69v with that velcro strap..

Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Kobe Fire Bureau bluetooth square










GW-B5600FB

GW-9404


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

*Oceanus OCW-T400TB-1A* (2008 release)

Bought this piece from esteemed fellow F17er Fergfour, who has a formidable Oceanus collection. Full titanium, sapphire crystal, MB6, Tough Movement. Always wanted an ana-digi Oshi. |>

Photos are by Watch Tanaka, but I'll post my own once it arrives.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Awesome watch there @kubr1ck hope it brings a lot of pleasure (sure it will though)


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

igwanna said:


> Where are u getting these!? I ma aged to snatxh ons 69v with that velcro strap..
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


I am getting them from a ebay seller in Japan "atsushit2006" . watches have the original box


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> *Oceanus OCW-T400TB-1A* (2008 release)
> 
> Bought this piece from esteemed fellow F17er Fergfour, who has a formidable Oceanus collection. Full titanium, sapphire crystal, MB6, Tough Movement. Always wanted an ana-digi Oshi. |>
> 
> Photos are by Watch Tanaka, but I'll post my own once it arrives.


Nice! 

Does that one have an LED?


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

James142 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Does that one have an LED?


Yeah, it has an amber one.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Yeah, it has an amber one.
> 
> View attachment 14035983


And looks like blue lume on the hands too?? Cool!! b-):-! I think blue lume is pretty rare on Casios, is it not? :think:

I have one incoming myself - had to spend my ebay bucks! :-d

New Kobe edition...


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> And looks like blue lume on the hands too?? Cool!! b-):-! I think blue lume is pretty rare on Casios, is it not? :think:
> 
> I have one incoming myself - had to spend my ebay bucks! :-d
> 
> ...


The Kobe BT square is a beaut, man. You'll love it. The titanium caseback feels good on the wrist. ;-)

I know nothing about lume, so I defer to Lume King T4P on the rarity of the blue markers. It all looks and sounds good to me brother! :-!


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> Yeah, it has an amber one.


Very cool 

Reminds me of my MRG-7600D.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

James142 said:


> Very cool
> 
> Reminds me of my MRG-7600D.
> 
> View attachment 14036089


Yeah man totally. I was thinking the same thing. There are weird counterparts between the various Casio lines that I find pretty amusing. Love that MR-G, by the way.


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

New beater G5600E should be here in a few days ,will be interesting if it stands up to punishment as well as my G2900 has.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Dream from 1985..


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

I never thought I'd buy the Rangeman, but never twice... Coming tomorrow or Wednesday


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Everyone is into Casio this week it seems! I got this one incoming ($130)
GW-B5600-2 -tough solar, bluetooth and atomic time calibration .....


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Katmai to replace defective Pioneer* of a coupla pages back. Timex really needs to up its game. It's been kinda hard to get a decent specimen. This is the third time in about as many years that I've received a defective or damaged Timex.


----------



## nomking77 (Nov 24, 2018)

Please can you upload pictures of the Dial.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Ordered.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Arrived this afternoon... 2 hours to full charge


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

andyahs said:


> Ordered.
> 
> View attachment 14047895


The best MTG-B1000, congratulations


----------



## KarelVdD (Jul 27, 2010)

https://images.app......../x7nBzpRufMbPP7fR9

Just ordered this GMW-B5000. Not needing it right now, but it's my birthday in 2 months and I got a 10 % discount on it. So I might as well buy it now and do the unboxing on my actual birthday. Haha.


----------



## herculelingenu (Jul 20, 2012)

fcasoli said:


> I never thought I'd buy the Rangeman, but never twice... Coming tomorrow or Wednesday


Hi,

Just a question where did you buy it ? Or more exactly from which seller did you buy it ?

Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

herculelingenu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a question where did you buy it ? Or more exactly from which seller did you buy it ?
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


Here

https://www.guidishop.com


----------



## herculelingenu (Jul 20, 2012)

fcasoli said:


> Here
> 
> https://www.guidishop.com


Thanks.

Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

showing off, found this for $32 shipped


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Was gonna say that's a real flash looking piece, but I wont, but I did! Oh well it's still a nice find, not seen one before and that's what is great about people showing off. Is it the lighting or is the display red on that G-Shock mini? Never knew there was such a thing.
If it wasn't for all you members out there sharing I would learn NOTHING. Thank you|>


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Dxnnis said:


> Was gonna say that's a real flash looking piece, but I wont, but I did! Oh well it's still a nice find, not seen one before and that's what is great about people showing off. Is it the lighting or is the display red on that G-Shock mini? Never knew there was such a thing.
> If it wasn't for all you members out there sharing I would learn NOTHING. Thank you|>


It is better to be a G poacher, than a rhino poacher killed by elephants and eaten by lions.... LOL

True Story, but loved the scene from XXX, Return of Zander Cage.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Coming in from Topper. Needed it shipped in a very short window and they delivered (well by Thursday).

View attachment 14067461


----------



## igwanna (Mar 13, 2019)

andyahs said:


> Coming in from Topper. Needed it shipped in a very short window and they delivered (well by Thursday).
> 
> View attachment 14067461


This kind of posts should now be allowed...

Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## blwright (Jan 31, 2017)

Just picked up a GWG-1000-1ADR. Waiting on it to ship.....ugh. Hope to have it early next week.


----------



## Defender (Jan 11, 2019)

GST-W300 and GWN-1000.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Do I need to say more? I took a plunge....








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Do I need to say more? I took a plunge....
> View attachment 14069089
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nice one. Can't wait to see the real-life shots.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

kenls said:


> Nice one. Can't wait to see the real-life shots.


I can't wait either  This model's color was the only one that attracted me...initially I was against the regular release model but when I saw this my heart skipped.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Awesome @Cowboy Bebop, really looking forward to your photos


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*If you look up G-Shock in the dictionary, you'll see...*


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

Bought in the store today. I can not say much yet. Clock first loaded and software update performed. The watch has a nice size and is worn very well by the band.

Garmin Instinct:


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

Prize for performance of a winner, the Instinct.

Kind regards


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

Servus said:


> Prize for performance of a winner, the Instinct.
> 
> Kind regards


Price at Kaufhof around 270 euros, minus 20 euros voucher, makes around 250 euros. That's okay, I think.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

kenls said:


> Nice one. Can't wait to see the real-life shots.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

acadian said:


>


Looks good, dude. Topper?


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> Looks good, dude. Topper?


yes - at the last Watch The Bay G-Shock meet-up


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

acadian said:


>


N-I-C-E ! ! ! Too flash for this old boy though. ;-)


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

acadian said:


>


Hell of a watch there @acadian, enjoy


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Dxnnis said:


> Hell of a watch there @acadian, enjoy


It's not mine - they were showing new releases at Topper


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

acadian said:


> It's not mine - they were showing new releases at Topper


Carbon Square Please.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Badger18 said:


> Carbon Square Please.


Mhm

I wouldn't be surprise if it happens. I hope it's on matte carbon and not fiber. I'm not a huge fan of the look of the carbon fiber on the Mudmaster and Gravitymaster.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

acadian said:


> Mhm
> 
> I wouldn't be surprise if it happens. I hope it's on matte carbon and not fiber. I'm not a huge fan of the look of the carbon fiber on the Mudmaster and Gravitymaster.


Whatsdamatter, ya don't like snake skin? :-d


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> Whatsdamatter, ya don't like snake skin? :-d


 to me it just looks cheap


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

acadian said:


> to me it just looks cheap


If we're being honest, all Gs look cheap to non-G lovers, minus maybe the metal squares and MT-G and MR-G models. But to hell wid 'em!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> If we're being honest, all Gs look cheap to non-G lovers, minus maybe the metal squares and MT-G and MR-G models. But to hell wid 'em!


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

I honestly don't care what non-G lovers think. That was just my own opinion. Eg from the eyes of someone who truly thinks G-Shocks (squares) are extremely beautiful


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

The GWRs colours as a square would look Bad , but the square might be more difficult to manufacture Lamborghini has a new carbon technology that can make pretty much any shape and is matte gray with a white fleck , but probably not available to anyone else.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

I'm surprised my resolve actually lasted this long. Couldn't resist. Incoming GW-B5600HR-1ER.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

kenls said:


> I'm surprised my resolve actually lasted this long. Couldn't resist. Incoming GW-B5600HR-1ER.
> 
> View attachment 14073361


One of the best releases of the year. Congrats!


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

kenls said:


> I'm surprised my resolve actually lasted this long. Couldn't resist. Incoming GW-B5600HR-1ER.
> 
> View attachment 14073361


Not saying a word Ken lol


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Dxnnis said:


> Not saying a word Ken lol


GOOD! |>


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Great looking piece though ken, look forward to your photos


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

kubr1ck said:


> One of the best releases of the year. Congrats!


Cheers kubr1ck, you're to blame though. Your photos pushed me over the edge. (Well that's my story and I'm sticking to it)


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

@ Ken

Congratulations.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Servus said:


> @ Ken
> 
> Congratulations.


Cheers Lars


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

My little G-Lide pile is growing.

GLS-5600CL-3

Tough one to get.

Now I need to get the white one just because.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Clear the rocks!*


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

AirWatch said:


> *Clear the rocks!*


I like that watch but it's "Yuge" 54mm isn't it? The color scheme is very cool.

***EDIT***

Ugh! $46 is a steal for that watch


----------



## blwright (Jan 31, 2017)

Ordered Monday, came in today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

You guys in that GW-B5600HR thread who posted all of the great photos (you know who you are) are to blame for this one! :-d

I was all set to order this from Japan for $220 w/EMS, when I found out I could get it from Amazon for $199, delivered tomorrow! Sweet!!! :-! I like the color scheme on it and the cool red/black composite band. And of course, I always appreciate Bluetooth!


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Time4Playnow said:


> You guys in that GW-B5600HR thread who posted all of the great photos (you know who you are) are to blame for this one! :-d
> 
> I was all set to order this from Japan for $220 w/EMS, when I found out I could get it from Amazon for $199, delivered tomorrow! Sweet!!! :-! I like the color scheme on it and the cool red/black composite band. And of course, I always appreciate Bluetooth!
> 
> View attachment 14077067


He-he-he! ;-) (Not that my shots helped any) I got mine for a bargain too. (sub £150). Enjoy.


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> You guys in that GW-B5600HR thread who posted all of the great photos (you know who you are) are to blame for this one! :-d
> 
> I was all set to order this from Japan for $220 w/EMS, when I found out I could get it from Amazon for $199, delivered tomorrow! Sweet!!! :-! I like the color scheme on it and the cool red/black composite band. And of course, I always appreciate Bluetooth!
> 
> View attachment 14077067


You will not regret it 
I have been wearing this one and the Kobe exclusively since I bought the 2 of them 6-7 weeks ago.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> You guys in that GW-B5600HR thread who posted all of the great photos (you know who you are) are to blame for this one! :-d
> 
> I was all set to order this from Japan for $220 w/EMS, when I found out I could get it from Amazon for $199, delivered tomorrow! Sweet!!! :-! I like the color scheme on it and the cool red/black composite band. And of course, I always appreciate Bluetooth!
> 
> View attachment 14077067


Just did the same. Traveling to Florida for a few days and can get it delivered Sunday.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Just ordered.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

andyahs said:


> Just did the same. Traveling to Florida for a few days and can get it delivered Sunday.


This didn't arrive before I left Florida so it got returned. Still an option.


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

andyahs said:


> Just ordered.
> 
> View attachment 14099629


Did you jump on the 19% discount?


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

CC said:


> Did you jump on the 19% discount?


Yep. Couldn't resist.


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

blwright said:


> Ordered Monday, came in today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch or strap?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Not a G, but I've had my eye on this one for a long time. Victorinox Inox diver. :-! Incoming.

I don't know why, but I love yellow dials on watches. The addition of the yellow strap on this one means it can't be missed! :-d


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

I think my very recent, very intense, King Seiko binge is finally over. Got these 3 incoming to go with the 2 I received a couple of weeks ago (see the action shots). The plan is to keep whichever 2 sing to me and sell the rest (I've already listed the blue one).









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> Not a G, but I've had my eye on this one for a long time. Victorinox Inox diver. :-! Incoming.
> 
> I don't know why, but I love yellow dials on watches. The addition of the yellow strap on this one means it can't be missed! :-d
> 
> View attachment 14100841


I've been so tempted by the Inox! Finally scratched the itch with the Promaster Tough I've posted a few times in WRUW, which has a similar aesthetic IMO.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Time4Playnow said:


> Not a G, but I've had my eye on this one for a long time. Victorinox Inox diver. :-! Incoming.
> 
> I don't know why, but I love yellow dials on watches. The addition of the yellow strap on this one means it can't be missed! :-d
> 
> View attachment 14100841


I've been looking at this piece - and his brothers - lately. Please post wrist shot when it arrives.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/casio-gd-350-1b-very-good-condition-conus-only-$50-4942699.html

Just bought this neg display GD350 from Rocat.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

rmeron said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/casio-gd-350-1b-very-good-condition-conus-only-$50-4942699.html
> 
> Just bought this neg display GD350 from Rocat.


Got yourself a real bargain there, looks real nice


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Dxnnis said:


> Got yourself a real bargain there, looks real nice


Thanks, I've bought from Rocat before, always a good transaction and G-Shock.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

rmeron said:


> Thanks, I've bought from Rocat before, always a good transaction and G-Shock.


Great to have people like that we can trust, enjoy when it arrives. Look forward to the WRUW post


----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)

I just sniped a square dot matrix baby G, BG2000, for starting bid price on eBay. 😃


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

rmeron said:


> Thanks, I've bought from Rocat before, always a good transaction and G-Shock.


You are welcome rmeron.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Please hurry up and get here!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Just received this one from Topper Jewelers loving it.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Yellow strap and bezel for the GWN-1000. Which I still haven't made "show your new G-Shock pictures" photo's of. Same for the GWN-Q1000. And the GST-W130. Oh well, in due time b-)









Removing the stock blue bezel was, what shall we say, interesting. Thought I would break the whole watch, man, those tiny double sided tape thingies were a &[email protected](! to get loose. But, in the end it worked, @heartrate210. Now waiting for the parts to arrive and afterwards having a nice white/yellow Q1000/1000 combo.

The Gulfmasters really are amazing. Nicest G-Shocks I have by far. Shame that most models have a negative display (that's a no go out of principle, been there (random negative display thread remark "but this model is great to read!" (well, no, not falling into this trap again)) or the models are way outta my price range. Oh well, patience / one can hope.


----------



## blwright (Jan 31, 2017)

anto1980 said:


> Watch or strap?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Both.


----------



## Defender (Jan 11, 2019)

Defender said:


> GST-W300 and GWN-1000.


Loving the GST-W300, waiting for the GWN-1000 to arrive, due towards the end of the month.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Well.........I caved. ;-)

To answer DSD's question from the WRUW thread, no I wasn't kidding, I had not planned to order this for awhile. But, there was Kubr1ck's photo, below (thanks, btw!), and then I got a slight discount on one so.....I could not say no. :-d Yes I might have gotten a better deal if I had waited, but I've never had patience when it comes to watches, and also, sometimes having it on-the-wrist earlier is worth paying a bit more. ;-)


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

^ Can't blame you as it's a stunner.

Surprised how this limited piece is discounted everywhere. Readily available with 5%, 10% and even 20% off.

Shop I ordered mine is showing as in stock now but yet to be despatched.


----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

@CC mind sharing where you see it at 20%. Should have preordered on Ocarat when they had 17% for under 2k purchase.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

bratz said:


> @CC mind sharing where you see it at 20%. Should have preordered on Ocarat when they had 17% for under 2k purchase.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Yeah, that Ocarat 19% discount didn't last long.

10%
https://ocarat.es/montre-gravitymaster-carbon-gwr-b1000x-1aer-casio-g-shock-55666.html

15%
https://2bgioielli.it/products/orologio-casio-g-shock-gravitymaster-gwr-b1000x-1aer-limited-edition

20%
https://www.gaglianogioielli.com/orologio-solare-casio-gwr-b1000x-gwr-b1000x-1aer-art76568/


----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks CC. Will check out those links.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Well.........I caved. ;-)
> 
> To answer DSD's question from the WRUW thread, no I wasn't kidding, I had not planned to order this for awhile. But, there was Kubr1ck's photo, below (thanks, btw!), and then I got a slight discount on one so.....I could not say no. :-d Yes I might have gotten a better deal if I had waited, but I've never had patience when it comes to watches, and also, sometimes having it on-the-wrist earlier is worth paying a bit more. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14118815


Congrats, man! You were an early proponent of this piece and saw its charms before I did, so I'm happy you're taking delivery. Though I am a bit scared that you and a few others are blaming this photo for pushing you over the edge. I shoulda placed a disclaimer in case you all are not 100% happy with your purchase! :-d

In any case, I'm looking forward to your photos my friend. I already know it's gonna look great on your wrist and in your estimable collection. |>


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Congrats, man! You were an early proponent of this piece and saw its charms before I did, so I'm happy you're taking delivery. Though I am a bit scared that you and a few others are blaming this photo for pushing you over the edge. I shoulda placed a disclaimer in case you all are not 100% happy with your purchase! :-d
> 
> In any case, I'm looking forward to your photos my friend. I already know it's gonna look great on your wrist and in your estimable collection. |>


Scared that your photo may have pushed me over the edge?? :-d Pllleeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzz........... You should realize this is not the FIRST time that's happened! (Seriously!) I can't remember the specific watches offhand, but I guarantee you that your photography has caused me to pull the trigger at least several other times! :-d

I also assure you that there is about a .1% chance that I won't like this watch! ;-) (but in that event I could return it! Haha)

Thanks Kubr1ck! If tracking is correct, I may have this watch on Monday! :-x:-d Very much looking forward to it and you'll certainly see some wrist shots! ;-)


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Supposed to arrive today. Cost me just a few Amazon rewards points!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tater2018 (Jan 23, 2018)

Rangeman 9400-1, possibly.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

GBD-800UC-5 (The khaki/tan one in the middle).

Kept telling myself, I shouldn't................. but I did. Oh well, I'm sure it'll work out well. ;-)

I'll be receiving it by the end of the week and hopefully it turns out better than the last time I bought from Macys.


----------



## DangerDave (Nov 25, 2018)

I thought I don´t need a new G, but I just ordered a G-Steel B100D... :think:


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

No G-Shock but ... 

Just placed an order for one AQ6021-51E with a deposit - delivery date here in Germany is October 2019 ...


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

'Shipping label created' email from Spain.

Excited!

Edit: Due before 12 Wednesday 8th?! Spain > UK in less than 24 hrs.

Super excited although I'll be in work earning G tokens...


----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)

I just pulled the trigger on a DW-5035D. It finally popped up in my saved eBay searches for price that I think I’m unlikely to see again.

I also snagged a DW-56RTB-7 yesterday, from what appears to be a seller liquidating a very interesting collection. There was a Spike Lee DW-5000, for example.

I’m super excited for the 5035. My first screwback, and anniversary model with the sunburst micro-screen.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Finally getting one of these bad boys 

Been eyeballing it for years and finally decided it was time to pull the trigger.

It's Tuna Time !!


----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)

James142 said:


> Finally getting one of these bad boys
> 
> Been eyeballing it for years and finally decided it was time to pull the trigger.
> 
> It's Tuna Time !!


Sick! The GMT version of that is on my "someday" list


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

James142 said:


> Finally getting one of these bad boys
> 
> Been eyeballing it for years and finally decided it was time to pull the trigger.
> 
> ...


As a long time Tuna fan, I think you'll love it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

Ottovonn said:


> As a long time Tuna fan, I think you'll love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And i love mine too!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

James142 said:


> Finally getting one of these bad boys
> 
> Been eyeballing it for years and finally decided it was time to pull the trigger.
> 
> ...


'Bout time you caught a Tuna!! :-d:-!

They are cool watches. I've owned a couple different 300m models, and also the Darth Tuna 1,000m quartz. For me, the 300m was slightly smaller than I liked (although it is NOT small), but while the size of the 1,000m is more to my liking, I don't like its lugless design. (its lugs are underneath the case) I much prefer the external lugs that the 300m Tunas have, and ALSO like the fact that they are drilled lugs! Makes changing straps sooooo much easier! :-!

They are beautiful watches, and I think you'll see the quality when you have it on the wrist. Congrats! :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

James142 said:


> Finally getting one of these bad boys
> 
> Been eyeballing it for years and finally decided it was time to pull the trigger.
> 
> ...


NOW look what you made me do, James142!! :-d Your post got me looking at Tunas again (since none are currently in my collection), and I spied some of the solar models that can be had for very little money. This one resembles the Golden Tuna somewhat, but for a fraction of the cost. ;-) Had to try it out!!

I blame you James, for this one! :-d:-d


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Mmmmm...


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

for Mrs. Wit and Mothers day


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ottovonn said:


> As a long time Tuna fan, I think you'll love it


Yes, I remember you writing about your Tuna years ago and how much you loved it, but I couldn't remember if you sold it or not. So I guess you still have it?

I see you have it on what looks like the original strap. Did you ever try it on any other straps or bracelets?

There's something about the stainless steel bezel that is really eye-catching, IMO. I prefer it visually to the darker ones of some other models. A real beauty.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

elborderas said:


> And i love mine too!
> 
> View attachment 14130239


Nice! Is that an Isofrane strap? I hear they are super-comfy, although I've never tried one.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

James142 said:


> Nice! Is that an Isofrane strap? I hear they are super-comfy, although I've never tried one.


James I have had a handful of Isofrane straps (still have a couple). They are nice and yes, they are comfortable. However, IMO they are way overpriced. (average cost between $100-150 depending on buckle options) I would suggest instead the Borealis rubber dive straps. They look just like Isofrane straps and to me, are just as comfortable, and the quality is high. You can get a single Borealis strap for about $25!!! You can't beat them for the price. No, you don't have the buckle options that you have with Isofrane, but the buckles are decent. They are sold from Portugal. Shipping is a little slow, but I believe it's free...


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> 'Bout time you caught a Tuna!! :-d:-!
> 
> They are cool watches. I've owned a couple different 300m models, and also the Darth Tuna 1,000m quartz. For me, the 300m was slightly smaller than I liked (although it is NOT small), but while the size of the 1,000m is more to my liking, I don't like its lugless design. (its lugs are underneath the case) I much prefer the external lugs that the 300m Tunas have, and ALSO like the fact that they are drilled lugs! Makes changing straps sooooo much easier! :-!
> 
> They are beautiful watches, and I think you'll see the quality when you have it on the wrist. Congrats! :-!


Thanks! I have heard that although this Tuna is almost 48mm, it wears quite small. I guess I'll take my chances because I don't mind smallish watches. For me, a 46mm dive watch isn't that small, but I guess the shroud of the Tuna exaggerates the size on paper a bit and the dial isn't that huge. We'll see.

If I get the itch for a larger watch, I can always bust out the GWG-1000 Mudmaster 



Time4Playnow said:


> NOW look what you made me do, James142!! :-d Your post got me looking at Tunas again (since none are currently in my collection), and I spied some of the solar models that can be had for very little money. This one resembles the Golden Tuna somewhat, but for a fraction of the cost. ;-) Had to try it out!!
> 
> I blame you James, for this one! :-d:-d


Haha, I can't take the blame for that! But, you know, we're all enablers here :-d

Those solars look nice but I figured I'd go for the stainless model with my first expedition in Tuna-land. Hope you like it!

I've heard that Tunas are kind of like G-Shocks and many end up buying way more varieties than they first envisioned. Hopefully I'll like this one so much that it will permanently scratch the itch and I won't end up buying more models!


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> James I have had a handful of Isofrane straps (still have a couple). They are nice and yes, they are comfortable. However, IMO they are way overpriced. (average cost between $100-150 depending on buckle options) I would suggest instead the Borealis rubber dive straps. They look just like Isofrane straps and to me, are just as comfortable, and the quality is high. You can get a single Borealis strap for about $25!!! You can't beat them for the price. No, you don't have the buckle options that you have with Isofrane, but the buckles are decent. They are sold from Portugal. Shipping is a little slow, but I believe it's free...


Cool, thanks for the tip! b-)


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

James142 said:


> Haha, I can't take the blame for that! But, you know, we're all enablers here :-d
> 
> Those solars look nice but I figured I'd go for the stainless model with my first expedition in Tuna-land. Hope you like it!
> 
> I've heard that Tunas are kind of like G-Shocks and many end up buying way more varieties than they first envisioned. Hopefully I'll like this one so much that it will permanently scratch the itch and I won't end up buying more models!


Well......I'm giving you the blame. If you won't take it, that's not my problem. :-d:-d:-d

I think you chose a nice model for your first Tuna. (actually, I'm wondering if I'll be disappointed in the solar after having owned much higher-end Tunas... The bezel shroud on the solar is plastic, while on the "real" Tunas it is either SS or ceramic.)

Yes, it is very easy to get hooked on Marinemasters/Tunas, and who knows where that can lead. Well, I'll tell you where it can lead. SBBN017, to Darth Tuna 1000m, to MM300, to "Ninja Tuna" 300m, to MM600... ;-) It can be a very dark road.... :-d (but a fun one)


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

James142 said:


> Nice! Is that an Isofrane strap? I hear they are super-comfy, although I've never tried one.


Time4PlayNow already answer but, just to confirm, no, it is not an isofrane but a Borealis one.
All what Time4PlayNow said, is true. The Borealis are great and they cost a fraction of the isofrane ones.

I have an album with pictures of the Tuna with a few different straps.
https://www.watchuseek.com/members/elborderas/albums/seiko-tuna-sbbn031-testing-straps/
During the past months I had the Tuna in the original metal bracelet, it grew on me but I believe in summer i will start using the straps more.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Until now, I avoided getting more than one GPR-B1000. I nearly caved on the Magma. Well I always liked the green version, and since it's limited, I figured it will go up in price somewhat over time, so I thought I'd jump on one now. ;-) (to clarify, I'm not buying it as an investment; I just don't want to end up paying hundreds more should I wait another year or two to find one...) Should receive by mid-next week.

Fcasoli, you are partially to blame for this one, as you're always posting photos of your awesome green Rangeman! :-d:-d:-!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> Until now, I avoided getting more than one GPR-B1000. I nearly caved on the Magma. Well I always liked the green version, and since it's limited, I figured it will go up in price somewhat over time, so I thought I'd jump on one now. ;-) Should receive by mid-next week.
> 
> Fcasoli, you are partially to blame for this one, as you're always posting photos of your awesome green Rangeman! :-d:-d:-!
> 
> View attachment 14136467


It's a nice colorway dude you'll love it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drunken_Munki (Nov 11, 2017)

Just landed this brand new still has stickers on the band keeper. Got this from a close friend who has the one with a smaller coin but signed. So he said i could have this for cost.

There have been more purchases since i was last on, but i though this one needed sharing









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Time4Playnow said:


> Until now, I avoided getting more than one GPR-B1000. I nearly caved on the Magma. Well I always liked the green version, and since it's limited, I figured it will go up in price somewhat over time, so I thought I'd jump on one now. ;-) (to clarify, I'm not buying it as an investment; I just don't want to end up paying hundreds more should I wait another year or two to find one...) Should receive by mid-next week.
> 
> Fcasoli, you are partially to blame for this one, as you're always posting photos of your awesome green Rangeman! :-d:-d:-!
> 
> View attachment 14136467


Great T4P, in reality I bought the green because the black is too similar to the Magma, to differentiate my Rangeman collection, but I was surprised to see this splendid version. I love it, I found it cheaper than other colourways, despite it is out of production... Enjoy for your choice...


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

US military issued w/ box DW-6900, NOS, from France!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BlueTooth StepTracker










GBD-800SLG-3


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> BlueTooth StepTracker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a new edition? If Congrats man!


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

First non G I've purchased in a long time.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Double


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

andyahs said:


> First non G I've purchased in a long time.
> 
> View attachment 14138187


Congrats!! I actually just received that one, and am wearing it right now! :-! I'll throw up some pics later today hopefully.

After getting a Tuna again, I've concluded that they are not too small for me after all. It's true that I usually prefer a diver that's a little larger, but the 300m Tunas are really a pretty nice size. They wear smaller though than their 47-48mm size would indicate due to the shroud design.

This is good news and bad news for me. Good news because I like this new solar Tuna and think it's an incredible value for the money! But bad news because......now I pulled the trigger on a Tuna that I've been thinking about for a long time - the SBBN031 Marinemaster 300m on bracelet! ;-):-d:-d


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats!! I actually just received that one, and am wearing it right now! :-! I'll throw up some pics later today hopefully.
> 
> After getting a Tuna again, I've concluded that they are not too small for me after all. It's true that I usually prefer a diver that's a little larger, but the 300m Tunas are really a pretty nice size. They wear smaller though than their 47-48mm size would indicate due to the shroud design.
> 
> ...


Yea it's an issue now because I'm browsing the Seiko forum again hitting the what are you wearing threads and it's got me looking into them again. The 031 and 033 are on my list too.....:-!

Sigh. :-(


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

andyahs said:


> Yea it's an issue now because I'm browsing the Seiko forum again hitting the what are you wearing threads and it's got me looking into them again. The 031 and 033 are on my list too.....:-!
> 
> Sigh. :-(


lol I used to own the SBBN017, it was a very nice watch. This time I really wanted a 300m on bracelet. The 031's bracelet resembles and reminds me of the bracelet on the MM300. (or at least the bracelet that used to be on the MM300; not sure if the newer model is the same) I like the look on bracelet and I like its ratcheting diver's extension. ;-) So it was a must-have for me.

I think you will be pleased with the SNE498. You cannot tell by looking, or even by feel that the shroud is not metal or ceramic. It has a very nice overall look, and the strap is also nice, and comfortable. The bezel action is also good. Really a great value for the money IMO.

I too think I have opened a can of Tuna(s) (vice can of worms :-d) by getting this solar Tuna. :-d:-d


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> This is good news and bad news for me. Good news because I like this new solar Tuna and think it's an incredible value for the money! But bad news because......now I pulled the trigger on a Tuna that I've been thinking about for a long time - the SBBN031 Marinemaster 300m on bracelet! ;-):-d:-d
> 
> View attachment 14138239


Congrats!
The 031 is my one and only Tuna and I really really love it :-D
It really stands out among my "small" group of Casio watches ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

elborderas said:


> Congrats!
> The 031 is my one a only Tuna and I really really love it :-D
> It really stands out among my "small" group of Casio watches ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14138817


YESSSSSS, that's a beauty!!! :-!:-!:-! If you're only going to have one, that's a darn good one to have! ;-) Great pic btw!

Although I own other Prospex watches on bracelet, I've never had an actual TUNA on bracelet. And I really like the bracelet on the 031. So I'm very much looking forward to getting it!


----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)

jah said:


> US military issued w/ box DW-6900, NOS, from France!


Dope! Please post pics!!



yankeexpress said:


> BlueTooth StepTracker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick colorway. Looking forward to seeing more of it!


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Incoming!

I wonder how many pieces are actually in this "limited" run.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

nkwatchy said:


> Incoming!
> 
> I wonder how many pieces are actually in this "limited" run.
> 
> ...


Probably not enough at the rate you guys are buying them lol


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats!! I actually just received that one, and am wearing it right now! :-! I'll throw up some pics later today hopefully.
> 
> After getting a Tuna again, I've concluded that they are not too small for me after all. It's true that I usually prefer a diver that's a little larger, but the 300m Tunas are really a pretty nice size. They wear smaller though than their 47-48mm size would indicate due to the shroud design.
> 
> ...


Wow, you caught another big Tuna, Time4play! Congrats. b-) That model is more like my old 015. The bracelet on Tuna is a great combo for sure.

I think the newer model, the 031, has a slightly different bracelet, so I'm curious as to how it wears. I'm looking forward to pics :-!


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

And another.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

andyahs said:


> And another.


Wow, you didn't even wait until you got the SNE498 before ordering another solar Tuna?? :-d:-d

I predict more Tunas will be in your future... ;-):-!:-d


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

For less than $11 I could not be without one of these. I somehow managed to break my old one a couple of months ago. Try as I might and with a lot of help from F17 I could not fix it. Finally ordered another one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Wow, you didn't even wait until you got the SNE498 before ordering another solar Tuna?? :-d:-d
> 
> I predict more Tunas will be in your future... ;-):-!:-d


It's a disease or a curse....b-)


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

andyahs said:


> It's a disease or a curse....b-)


Yes, it is. It sure is... ;-):-d:-d:-d

My 2nd solar on the way. :-d

View attachment 14145315


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

andyahs said:


> And another.
> 
> View attachment 14140837


I got offered this watch for £282 from an AD, RRP £370.

Love the look but finding it hard to step away from MB6 tech.
How do the straps wear on these, comfortable?


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Yes, it is. It sure is... ;-):-d:-d:-d
> 
> My 2nd solar on the way. :-d
> 
> View attachment 14145315


Yes me too. My third Seiko solar this week.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

CC said:


> I got offered this watch for £282 from an AD, RRP £370.
> 
> Love the look but finding it hard to step away from MB6 tech.
> How do the straps wear on these, comfortable?


Mine has not arrived yet. From what I have read the band is very comfortable but of course easy to swap to anything more comfortable.


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Damn you enablers spreading your illness!

Couldn't say no @ £260. Incoming...


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Seiko Street Series is next on my list.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

CC said:


> I got offered this watch for £282 from an AD, RRP £370.
> 
> Love the look but finding it hard to step away from MB6 tech.
> How do the straps wear on these, comfortable?


Yeah they have silicone straps - very comfortable. But like Andyahs said, super easy to change straps to anything else you want.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

andyahs said:


> Seiko Street Series is next on my list.


Very nice, but that Street Series is all you, man. :-d I have no money left after ordering the two solars and the SBBN031. (and oh, btw, the GPR-B1000-1B!) :-d:-d

You'll have a school of Tuna in no time! ;-):-d


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

It's a virtual torrent of Tunas up in here!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Despite my "no more G's in 2019" pledge I've got one of these on the way.


----------



## irish0625 (Mar 10, 2013)

Ottovonn said:


> As a long time Tuna fan, I think you'll love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thing is amazing! You will  love it









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

After a week and half my new G arrived! I've had it for nearly an hour now 

The band is so soft......


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Street Tuna on the way.


----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)

Classic screwback inbound: DW-5600C, 901 module. Nothing crazy exotic, but the price looked good, it appears to need minimal rehab, and I’ll have my piece of history.

The 901 screwback is the watch that brought me here—finding out that most squares don’t have my favorite feature: simultaneous dual time, but the old 901 screwbacks *did*, and quite a few other models do too, was how I got excited to learn about all the incredible variety of Casio watches.

I’m excited to compare the dimensions of my modern screwback DW-5035 to the old one.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

This one.








Just waiting for AD to replenish stocks.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

andyahs said:


> Stree Tuna on the way.


Nice! Have you received any of your solar Tunas yet??


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Nice! Have you received any of your solar Tunas yet??


Picking two up today...hopefully the third as well. Had to clear Customs.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

AD called me.

And got this.








I guess, no more incoming for me.


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

ProTrek PRW-3100G-3

Thanks WUS









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Planet Ocean (Nov 12, 2009)

Glad to get your opinion as I was on the fence between the negative or positive display. Will pull the trigger on this one for sure.


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

nkwatchy said:


> Incoming!
> 
> I wonder how many pieces are actually in this "limited" run.
> 
> ...


Update: it's nearly with me, but I thought I'd garner some sympathy in the meantime having just been hit with $160USD in customs fees... There goes what was originally a cracking price.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

nkwatchy said:


> Update: it's nearly with me, but I thought I'd garner some sympathy in the meantime having just been hit with $160USD in customs fees... There goes what was originally a cracking price.


Oh man, that's rough!! :-x:-x:

Well if it's any consolation, if any g-shock is worth customs fees, IMO this one is.. ;-) Looking forward to your pics!!


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> Oh man, that's rough!! :-x:-x:
> 
> Well if it's any consolation, if any g-shock is worth customs fees, IMO this one is.. ;-) Looking forward to your pics!!


That's what I figure! And I guess even a few dollars under retail is still nice. Can't wait to take some photos.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Made a cheeky offer to a local private seller for this... We'll meet tomorrow in person to see how "gently used" it is.


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Incoming, because of this thread. :roll:

View attachment 14168621


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Coming soon in my favorite Shop


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

fcasoli said:


> Coming soon in my favorite Shop


Nice! Looking forward to your photos of this one. Love the clean dial and ana-digi layout.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Borrowing Ralphee's gorgeous photo of his new GW-2310FB....... I scored one last night from Amazon for $93 delivered, using accumulated credits, points, prime free shipping and 5% back in my Amazon Rewards card:


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Borrowing Ralphee's gorgeous photo of his new GW-2310FB....... I scored one last night from Amazon for $93 delivered, using accumulated credits, points, prime free shipping and 5% back in my Amazon Rewards card:


Hope you like it. Bought myself one at Xmas and just sold it after realising I'd never actually worn it.
Last time I ever buy a Neg display. Great looker though even if you can't see the display.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> Nice! Looking forward to your photos of this one. Love the clean dial and ana-digi layout.


Yes, clean dial, great definition.... I will post...


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

Bought myself a G-Shock Rangeman GPR-B1000-1BER. Pictures of the seller below:



















Its underway from Germany to Amsterdam - The Netherlands


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Came across this Citizen titanium diver.... :roll:

Incoming. ;-)


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Adam020 said:


> Bought myself a G-Shock Rangeman GPR-B1000-1BER. Pictures of the seller below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, congratulations! Best choice!


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks! I have had the black version but I loved the green one so I bought it!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Damn you, mltd.com and your Massive Memorial Day Blowout!! :-d:-d:-d

At 35% off, I could only hold out for so long..... (about a day!) ;-)

For anyone interested, there's still one left.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Not the most up to date or glamorous G out there but I felt strangley drawn to one of these so now a GD100 will be mine for Father's day which is sometime soon


----------



## DCsportsFreak (Oct 14, 2017)

Time4Playnow said:


> Damn you, mltd.com and your Massive Memorial Day Blowout!! :-d:-d:-d
> 
> At 35% off, I could only hold out for so long..... (about a day!) ;-)
> 
> ...


Thank You T4P!! I had been on the fence for this one for a while. Couldn't pass up the sale price!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Incoming...

Got a price brand new from an Australian AD that I just couldn't pass up.

Watch this space as depending if it sings to me or not (I looked at every post I could find on WUS and scoured the Net for photos, but obviously it's always different in hand) I'll either be flipping it or selling most if not all of my Masters of G.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

^ Get ready to start selling your collection.
No way you're not going to love that MRG.

I knew getting a cheap Seiko diver was a really bad idea.
That's gone and this is incoming...


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

CC said:


> ^ Get ready to start selling your collection.
> No way you're not going to love that MRG.
> 
> I knew getting a cheap Seiko diver was a really bad idea.
> ...


Haha you know, my intuition says the same thing. Can't wait to see it in person.

Funny that you mention your incoming Tuna (congrats btw - awesome piece and also on my list), I nearly pulled the trigger on a Darth Tuna before coming across the MRG. Photo from Seiko boutique just a few days ago (Darth on right, Emperor on left).









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

nkwatchy said:


> Incoming...
> 
> Got a price brand new from an Australian AD that I just couldn't pass up.
> 
> ...


I am seriously looking forward to your impressions. I tried it on once and loved how it felt. Less chunky than its predecessor though both wore light on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

CC said:


> ^ Get ready to start selling your collection.
> No way you're not going to love that MRG.
> 
> I knew getting a cheap Seiko diver was a really bad idea.
> ...


Nice!!! I love 033. It's been in my collection for a year or so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igwanna (Mar 13, 2019)

I ordered this from amazon.es from AMAZON UE S.A.R.L.
Its one of those cases on which i have no idea what im about to receive or if im even going to receive it.
Theres no model number, no specs, nothing, just this one picture that made me instantly pull the trigger on.

Any thoughts?


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

GLS-5600V-3DR


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

igwanna said:


> I ordered this from amazon.es from AMAZON UE S.A.R.L.
> Its one of those cases on which i have no idea what im about to receive or if im even going to receive it.
> Theres no model number, no specs, nothing, just this one picture that made me instantly pull the trigger on.
> 
> ...


Thoughts? Nothing other than it looks great and hope you get it with no problems. In the past, when it was more widely available, I now remember coming very close to pulling the trigger on this one a coupla times at least. I now regret not going through with it when it was still fairly readily available. That's a special square for sure. Please consider starting a pictorial thread on it when you get it. On the edge of my seat...Waiting for it.


----------



## igwanna (Mar 13, 2019)

AirWatch said:


> Thoughts? Nothing other than it looks great and hope you get it with no problems. In the past, when it was more widely available, I now remember coming very close to pulling the trigger on this one a coupla times at least. I now regret not going through with it when it was still fairly readily available. That's a special square for sure. Please consider starting a pictorial thread on it when you get it. On the edge of my seat...Waiting for it.


Thats great news...

Do u happen to know a ref or model nr i could search for?

Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## igwanna (Mar 13, 2019)

i think i got it... looks awesome cant wait for it...


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

LOL! You must of missed my post above...

http://geeshare.blogspot.com/2009/04/review-of-bright-green-g-shock-gls.html?m=1


----------



## igwanna (Mar 13, 2019)

so sorry mate, i totally missed it... thanks


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

igwanna said:


> Thats great news...
> 
> Do u happen to know a ref or model nr i could search for?


Here's the link to Operation Guide 3178 (module number of the watch) PDF:

https://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw3178.pdf


----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)

Just ordered my first piece from japan
A 25th anniversary frogman to go along with my 35th anniversary


----------



## igwanna (Mar 13, 2019)

!


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

Finally today arrived the Rangebeast:


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Adam020 said:


> Finally today arrived the Rangebeast:


Great, awesome timepiece


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

fcasoli said:


> Great, awesome timepiece


Thanks! How did you you do that the yellow "G-Shock" letters (what product you Used for that /waterproof?)! Looks awesome!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Adam020 said:


> Thanks! How did you you do that the yellow "G-Shock" letters (what product you Used for that /waterproof?)! Looks awesome!


Acrylic color, mixed to obtain the correct colour.... After some hours you can cover with silicone oil and the water resistance is good...
You can find a special topic searching CUSTOMIZE COLOR, in this forum.


----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)

Scored this local off craigslist today


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Monster Redone*


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

AirWatch said:


> *Monster Redone*


Wow,
I am extremely happy with my Seiko Tuna SBBN031 but you just got my attention to this one too.
I never cared about any other Seiko though this Monster looks really beautiful.

What made you pick up this one?
I see there is also another version, the SZSC005, with a slightly better movement (6R15 vs 4R35) though it may not be worth the price difference.
Also, difficult to decide between the 2, which one is nicer 

Anyhow, looking forward to hearing your decision thoughts on this one


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Incoming! $15 sold and delivered by Amazon. Can't go wrong.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

nkwatchy said:


> Incoming! $15 sold and delivered by Amazon. Can't go wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But... But... Didn't you just buy an MRG?

:-D


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

CC said:


> But... But... Didn't you just buy an MRG?
> 
> :-D


Hahaha

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Nah, he'll just trade it in for the F91  

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

GST-B200

Carbon core = Plastic dressed for a party

Material, Chinese steel and Marbled Plastic

The second hand is not aligned and you can't adjust it better than that.

Worth the money spent, maybe less, as home watch is perfect.

CASIO, to sell a lot do not just do things by little value...

Think better next time....


----------



## DCsportsFreak (Oct 14, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Just picked this up. Loved the simple look and the huge positive display.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Got one of these headed my way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

The Ta-Ku G, or should I say G's. Have both the large and small cases coming in from the Land Down Under.

Special thanks to @nkwatchy for finding me an awesome deal on the small box.

































Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

Guess this is a double from the other new watch thread.

Got this guy at a TJ Maxx for a price I couldn't resist.

Luminox+XCOR collaboration.

Valjoux 7750
Titanium case
Sapphire
200 meter water resistance with screw down crown
Tritium hands and markers

Wasn't in the budget but an unbelievable watch especially for the price.

The collaboration markings are tasteful and understated.

I am a bit of a space/flight nerd, so the aerospace tie in appeals to me. Plus, the fact that the company is now defunct adds another layer of interest to the whole package.

This fills that hole where an automatic watch wants to be.

I tried to get a lume shot but I can't figure out camera settings. The T25 tubes are pretty dim.

Added shots of the caseback, as well as embossing on the inside of the strap.

















Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)

Phreddo said:


> Guess this is a double from the other new watch thread.


My take was this thread is for when you order it, and the other is for when it arrives ?



Phreddo said:


> Got this guy at a TJ Maxx for a price I couldn't resist.
> 
> Luminox+XCOR collaboration.
> 
> ...


At TJ Maxx!? Awesome!

I also have something inbound, something I've been sifting through eBay for weeks now hoping to find (and find cheap):

View attachment 14201055


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Sigh


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

zack20cb said:


> My take was this thread is for when you order it, and the other is for when it arrives ?
> 
> At TJ Maxx!? Awesome!
> 
> ...


Well, I suppose they were one in the same, so...


----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)

Phreddo said:


> Well, I suppose they were one in the same, so...


Indeed. Scoring at a brick and mortar is really special.

Any plans to post a picture of that custom caseback?


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 9, 2013)

Pulled the trigger on my first MT-G thanks to a deal posted on Casio Deals thread. That's an expensive thread!

MT-GB1000D-1A



Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

After all the Tuna posts lately I got the bug and then came across this on the sales forum. I wanted to get either the grey or blue, and I saw this one for what I think was a good deal. 
It is my first Tuna. I have an Erika Original strap on order for it as well.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Uh-oh. Now a watch from a *4th Japanese brand* on the way!! ;-):-d

My first Orient watch. As many of you know, I'm kind of a dive watch fanatic, in addition to Gs. The moment I saw this Orient model, I knew I'd be getting one one day. Turns out that one day is today! :-d:-d

Just fyi, after getting this watch my ownership of Japanese-branded watches will look like this:

- Orient - 1
- Citizen - 3 (used to own a bunch more)
- Seiko - around a dozen or so...
- Casio - Dunno, but probably still around 50...:-x:-x:-d


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> Uh-oh. Now a watch from a *4th Japanese brand* on the way!! ;-):-d
> 
> My first Orient watch. As many of you know, I'm kind of a dive watch fanatic, in addition to Gs. The moment I saw this Orient model, I knew I'd be getting one one day. Turns out that one day is today! :-d:-d
> 
> ...


Awesome catch, T4P! I'm a huge fan of the OS 300 and it's one of my absolute favourites. If you like Japanese dive watches you'll love it.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanjeepguy (Jan 8, 2019)

Time4Playnow said:


> Uh-oh. Now a watch from a *4th Japanese brand* on the way!! ;-):-d
> 
> My first Orient watch. As many of you know, I'm kind of a dive watch fanatic, in addition to Gs. The moment I saw this Orient model, I knew I'd be getting one one day. Turns out that one day is today! :-d:-d
> 
> ...


Very nice. What does the gauge that reads 40 20 0 mean?


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Ryanjeepguy said:


> Very nice. What does the gauge that reads 40 20 0 mean?


That's the power reserve. It's very cool seeing it go up as you wind the crown.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 9, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Uh-oh. Now a watch from a *4th Japanese brand* on the way!! ;-):-d
> 
> My first Orient watch. As many of you know, I'm kind of a dive watch fanatic, in addition to Gs. The moment I saw this Orient model, I knew I'd be getting one one day. Turns out that one day is today! :-d:-d
> 
> ...


Very nice. My first dive watch (and mechanical) was the first Gen Orient Mako. It's taken quite a few hard hits lol. Runs great still. I think you'll love the Orient.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

zack20cb said:


> Indeed. Scoring at a brick and mortar is really special.
> 
> Any plans to post a picture of that custom caseback?


Like this?









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)

Phreddo said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 14205803
> 
> ...


Wow! That's just stunning.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Well......have not even received my Orient yet, and now I have THIS on the way. ;-)

Worst part is, I just SOLD this very watch!! :rodekaart And not only is the dial very cool, but the markers have this greenish-blue "ice-type" hue even under normal light, that goes very well with the theme of this "Frost/Polar" Monster. ;-)

There is high demand for them already, and I think it will hold its value very well over time. Though I don't plan to sell it again. ;-):-d Plus it's perhaps the last version of the Monster with the 6R15 movement.

I guess I'm susceptible to buying the same watch again with MORE than just Casio! :-d

Thanks to Gnomon Watches for the awesome pic!! :-!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Well......have not even received my Orient yet, and now I have THIS on the way. ;-)
> 
> Worst part is, I just SOLD this very watch!! :rodekaart And not only is the dial very cool, but the markers have this greenish-blue "ice-type" hue even under normal light, that goes very well with the theme of this "Frost/Polar" Monster. ;-)
> 
> ...


Be careful, T4P. If this keeps up, your dive watch collection may just surpass your Casio collection. :-d

Congrats man. That dial is a looker! :-!

I'm working on a couple of acquisitions myself, but won't know for sure how they pan out until next week.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Just bought 2 of these Roxy Baby G's. 1 for wife and 1 for my partner here at work. Both my ladies are happy!















Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## G-Drive (May 9, 2019)

It was not expected but I've just bought a bargain G-7700









It seems to be in good condition, just have to change the battery (I just hope for no battery leak inside)

I'll see that next week when I receive it !


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Picked this up today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My second MTG-B1000, from Germany, non available in Italy...


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Time4Playnow said:


> Well......have not even received my Orient yet, and now I have THIS on the way. ;-)
> 
> Worst part is, I just SOLD this very watch!! :rodekaart And not only is the dial very cool, but the markers have this greenish-blue "ice-type" hue even under normal light, that goes very well with the theme of this "Frost/Polar" Monster. ;-)
> 
> ...


Totally awesome looking piece, can't believe you sold one to get it again. Enjoy


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

At €91, + shipping, couldn't say no...









I won't wear it as squares aren't for me but I'll happily keep it in a safe place for a while.
Think it's a pretty nice set, different.


----------



## Drunken_Munki (Nov 11, 2017)

Not been around for a while but i'm quite proud of the purchase and the price paid for this one over the weekend, should be with me Monday or Tuesday. But this is all i'm sharing for now









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Drive (May 9, 2019)

Drunken_Munki said:


> Not been around for a while but i'm quite proud of the purchase and the price paid for this one over the weekend, should be with me Monday or Tuesday. But this is all i'm sharing for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GW-5525A-1 ?
DW-5025B-7 ?
DW-5725B-7 ?
DW-6925E-7 ?
GW-225E-7 ?
GW-M5625E-7 ?
GW-225C-1 ?
GW-9025C-1 ?
GW-9125C-1 ?
GW-225A-1 ?
G-9025A-1 ?
G-9125A-1 ?

It SOULD BE in there LOL


----------



## Drunken_Munki (Nov 11, 2017)

G-Drive said:


> GW-5525A-1 ?
> DW-5025B-7 ?
> DW-5725B-7 ?
> DW-6925E-7 ?
> ...


Well i didn't know there was that many for the 25th anniversary released. But that was because i wasn't collecting G-Shock's then. But here is my addition.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DCsportsFreak (Oct 14, 2017)

Incoming on Wednesday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't look now, but...another Seiko diver on the way. ;-):-d

This is the Save the Ocean, "Great White Shark" special edition Turtle. ;-):-! Has cool little details like a wave dial with a shark fin on it, and a shark fin shape at the back end of the second hand. Purchase made a little easier since I sold a couple of expensive watches recently... but 1-2 others will be gone soon too.


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> Don't look now, but...another Seiko diver on the way. ;-):-d
> 
> This is the Save the Ocean, "Great White Shark" special edition Turtle. ;-):-! Has cool little details like a wave dial with a shark fin on it, and a shark fin shape at the back end of the second hand. Purchase made a little easier since I sold a couple of expensive watches recently... but 1-2 others will be gone soon too.
> 
> View attachment 14221331


Congrats! I checked that out at the Sydney Seiko Boutique, and it's really beautiful. The stock photos don't do the dial justice at all. The shark fin in the water is one of my favourite details on it.


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Just got this in yesterday, a GA-710B-1A2. Really enjoy the size and look of the 700 watches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My love of blue finally overcame my distrust of -ve displays so I've got one of these on order.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

found this set on the Bay at a great price. Mrs. Wit at first said, you want another pink G, then i showed her the full picture set and she said,,,,GET IT. I compromised... and got me a goodie too..............I neglected to say i got a 13% ebay bucks deal too....

first his and hers Lovers set, Dec. 2018





































and for me, a re-release of the Casino Royal in SS










Hey, it's all fair in Love and G's, right?


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

as to the lover set. seller is a possible scammer. delivery date changed from end june 25 to july 15. says usa based seller.....sniff test is wrinkling my nose. if it fails i will blow them up.


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Steelerswit said:


> as to the lover set. seller is a possible scammer. delivery date changed from end june 25 to july 15. says usa based seller.....sniff test is wrinkling my nose. if it fails i will blow them up.


Whoa, that's a massive change. Sounds either like a total scam or an inventory issue (so partial scam if they said it was in stock when you bought it).

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Time4Playnow said:


> Don't look now, but...another Seiko diver on the way. ;-):-d
> 
> This is the Save the Ocean, "Great White Shark" special edition Turtle. ;-):-! Has cool little details like a wave dial with a shark fin on it, and a shark fin shape at the back end of the second hand. Purchase made a little easier since I sold a couple of expensive watches recently... but 1-2 others will be gone soon too.
> 
> View attachment 14221331


Wow, that is a thing of beauty. Please post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Ctaranti (May 10, 2008)

Couldn't resist trying one of the new carbon cores.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Arriving Sunday for Father's Day






always liked the design for some reason (random photo off web)


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Incoming. I blame Time4Playnow for bringing this great Seiko line to my attention. Shame on you, man.












Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Miklos86 said:


> Incoming. I blame Time4Playnow for bringing this great Seiko line to my attention. Shame on you, man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy to be an enabler. :-d:-d

Congrats, great looking watch!!


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Incoming Seiko again.......lots of Seiko's on here recently.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

andyahs said:


> Incoming Seiko again.......lots of Seiko's on here recently.
> 
> View attachment 14233951


Ahhhhh, the Ninja Tuna!! :-!:-! Very nice watch, I used to own it.

Congrats and enjoy when it arrives!


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

andyahs said:


> Incoming Seiko again.......lots of Seiko's on here recently.
> 
> View attachment 14233951


Nice! You'll love it. I had a metal bracelet ready for mine but returned it as the rubber strap is perfect...


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

CC said:


> Nice! You'll love it. I had a metal bracelet ready for mine but returned it as the rubber strap is perfect...
> 
> View attachment 14234013


That is what I would call an absolute beauty of a watch looks like it would survive a bomb going off, that and the citizen ecozilla are truly awesome looking. Enjoy


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

New heart measurement chest strap for the Garmin Instinct and the Garmin Forerunner 305.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Just snagged this of the bay. Love the description... LOL










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

PS, $85 w/tax and shipping. List was up for 5 minutes ~~

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

Just arrived! 

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

in transit


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

duplicate...sorry


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

latitude222 said:


> in transit
> View attachment 14284247


Sweet looking piece, enjoy


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Have been on the fence with this one for a while, even had a PRW7000 for a while (never liked the tide indicator in the end!), and finally pulled the trigger......PRX 8000gt 7jf...

Pic shamelessly stolen from the internet...


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

Dxnnis said:


> Sweet looking piece, enjoy


thanks Dennis...........my first Frogman


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

latitude222 said:


> thanks Dennis...........my first Frogman


Do you mean first one or first of many lol


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

latitude222 said:


> in transit
> View attachment 14284247


Wow, nice score! I look forward to your photos. Congrats! :-!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> Have been on the fence with this one for a while, even had a PRW7000 for a while (never liked the tide indicator in the end!), and finally pulled the trigger......PRX 8000gt 7jf...


Congrats on choosing a beautiful Pro Trek. Here's a better photo to tide you over. |>


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

kubr1ck said:


> Wow, nice score! I look forward to your photos. Congrats! :-!


thanks kubr1ck.......can't wait to post some pictures


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> Congrats on choosing a beautiful Pro Trek. Here's a better photo to tide you over. |>
> 
> View attachment 14284935


Thanks man, so looking forward to this one!

Is that the same ref?

Because if it is, it looks even better than I thought!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> Thanks man, so looking forward to this one!
> 
> Is that the same ref?
> 
> Because if it is, it looks even better than I thought!


Yes it is. The nice thing about the polished titanium bezel is that it changes the look of the watch depending on what it reflects.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveATX (Jan 31, 2019)

I got this guy coming on Monday. I'm excited to see what the combi bracelet is all about. Never had one before. There's quite a bit of mixed opinions around here, so I'm excited to see for myself









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

DaveATX said:


> I got this guy coming on Monday. I'm excited to see what the combi bracelet is all about. Never had one before. There's quite a bit of mixed opinions around here, so I'm excited to see for myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a great watch. I don't really get what the controversy is about over the combi-bracelet. It looks great, especially with the red resin inner links, and is super comfortable and lightweight. A non-issue as far as I'm concerned. Congrats!


----------



## dizrack420 (Feb 12, 2017)

Incoming, b640w also have a leather nato coming for it!









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

My collection has been in a purge state as of late, especially as I've been trending smaller size wise, and getting rid of the pieces that just weren't seeing wrist time. For the amazing deal on this guy, I couldn't pass it up. It will go great with it's steel band counterpart, which as been getting 90% wrist time (and the MTG-B, which is surprisingly the only non- square G left in the collection).









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

This was delivered this morning... ;-)


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Received my G700. Cleaned, put new batteries and it's alive!


----------



## dizrack420 (Feb 12, 2017)

Rocket1991 said:


> Received my G700. Cleaned, put new batteries and it's alive!
> View attachment 14288769


I like the wear it has on it almost looks stonewashed. what is the exact model number of this watch?

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

25th Ann. G-Shock GW-200 Frogman

I expect it to arrive at some point next week

The base GW-200 Frogman in blue was my first Frogman and my first new purchase from Japan (I got it from Higuchi and it arrived in 2 days)

Here is a pic from the sales add. Pic belongs to seller


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

dizrack420 said:


> I like the wear it has on it almost looks stonewashed. what is the exact model number of this watch?
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


G700D
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-700d-cockpit-review-pix-18777.html


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

This was just listed on the Bay, couldn't resist. This model, G-350 are not common, and especially in this color.









Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

journeyforce said:


> 25th Ann. G-Shock GW-200 Frogman
> 
> I expect it to arrive at some point next week
> 
> ...


Was this on the sales corner? When I saw it it was sold. If so, you beat, me and congrats.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

I just received my Casio G-SHOCK 25 Anniversary Limited Edition model 2019 Dolphin whale collaboration GF-8251K-7JR frogman from Japan today and loving everything about it ! My lightest Frogman yet!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

RAngeman incoming, with the fixing so to turn it green!


----------



## dizrack420 (Feb 12, 2017)

incoming from ebay, also a brown leather zulu incoming to go with it when it arrives









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Arrived...set...and will now go and hammer some nails with it!


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 9, 2013)

GMWB5000-1 should arrive tomorrow. First purchase from Topper, and first metal square.



Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I set out this morning looking at some Gravity Masters. Long story short, I now have this little chap in the post.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Nice one @sticky


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Orient Kamasu RA-AA0003R (aka the Orient Mako 3). First saw a photo of it on WUS Seiko last night and was smitten. 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

sticky said:


> I set out this morning looking at some Gravity Masters. Long story short, I now have this little chap in the post.
> 
> View attachment 14311667


Good choice! It is a fantastic watch!


----------



## memento_mori (May 1, 2009)

Yes, it is in Austria, now let's wait some weeks for the custom clearance ;-)









Should be this DW-5700SLG-7JR


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Not a watch but incoming soon to add to my GWM5610 from those nice people at Vario in Singapore







Liked the all black strap on my neg 5610 and thought this would be good on the other


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Not a G Shock but the Vratislavia Conceptum Royal-Europe. The dial texture is amazing 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/vratislavia-conceptum-royal-europe-4867175.html

It's a pre-order though, so who know's when it'll arrive :roll:


----------



## dizrack420 (Feb 12, 2017)

received this casio edifice today, bracelet was too small so i had this 20mm magnetic milanese laying around! won it on ebay and it came dead but mint. new batteries got it going, just needs a little cleaning.









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Sold in February, repentant, next week coming soon


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

Nomos Club 










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

adryens said:


> Nomos Club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super clean style


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

adryens said:


> Nomos Club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My God what a beauty ;-)


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

imagine it with NATO strap ^_^


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

duplicate - sorry


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

6900 in transit
View attachment 14351613


----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)

First Bluetooth and first Combi, inbound from TicTacArea.com


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

I just ordered a GPR Rangeman. I could no longer resist. It should be here tomorrow. (It came with a good return policy in case it is too big, but I think I can pull it off). I’ll post pictures when I have it on my wrist.


----------



## bravoecho (Jan 1, 2009)

arrived..


----------



## dweldon (Dec 31, 2008)

So far this year I've picked up a white Gulfmaster and a Mudmaster. Might have to think about a Gravity Master for the trifecta


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Hey is this the confession thread??

So about 6-9 months ago I went nuts for Seiko divers and sold ALL of my 12 G-Shocks, including MTG, Rangeman, 3 Frogmen, etc.

Lately I've been feeling the need for just 1 digital watch, so 2 nights ago I pulled the trigger.

Hopefully tomorrow I will receive a GF-8235D-1B Frogman, excited to get back in the game!!!


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

zack20cb said:


> First Bluetooth and first Combi, inbound from TicTacArea.com


Ditto! 
Got the gold one incoming from them:


----------



## oz2124 (Sep 15, 2012)

My 2019 arrival









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Not a G Shock but the Vratislavia Conceptum Royal-Europe. The dial texture is amazing
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/vratislavia-conceptum-royal-europe-4867175.html
> 
> It's a pre-order though, so who know's when it'll arrive :roll:


And delayed until end of August to mid-September. Oh, well. Thus, is dealing w/ pre-orders I suppose.


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> And delayed until end of August to mid-September. Oh, well. Thus, is dealing w/ pre-orders I suppose.


I placed a pre-order 6 weeks ago and thought the retailer would never be able to source one.
Apparently it's just been despatched :-D


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

^Well, congrats man! 

Should make a splash in the wruw thread!


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Burton, a recent delivery ;-)


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

in transit is this GDX6900 HT yellow .................... HT green is next on the list


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

CA53W-1

Expected to arrive Monday


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

babyivan said:


> CA53W-1
> 
> Expected to arrive Monday


Old school cool


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

babyivan said:


> CA53W-1
> 
> Expected to arrive Monday


Nice! I see you went after it. I hope you enjoy it. The CA-53w's my favorite affordable Casio and often has a spot in my rotation.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Ottovonn said:


> Nice! I see you went after it. I hope you enjoy it. The CA-53w's my favorite affordable Casio and often has a spot in my rotation.


Yup, thanks! I gotta stop browsing WRUW, gonna go broke 

I will definitely be rocking it a couple of days a week. Perfect watch for an accountant... even though I will probably never use it as a calculator.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MTP-E120


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

in transit


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

I just got this gorgeous metal bezel and band for my GW-M5610 in Aliexpress.
I could not be happier, probably the closest I could get to having a GMW--B5000TFC.

Considering getting a set for the GW-5000 though I really like the red line from the 5610.
And actually, the GW-5000 is perfect as it is.

Also would love to have the new Bluetooth module here but:
- I don't have one with the red line ( is there any?)
- I believe it should be a positive display and I only have the Kobe watch with positive and would never replace the original band in that one as it is also gorgeous.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Got one of these coming in, tracking info is finally showing some activity...it's coming from Spain (I'm in the States) so I imagine it'll be next week before I have it in hand.

EDIT to add - y'all are a bad influence. Went ahead and got a DLC bezel ordered as well since I know it'll hold up better, and TikTok has them in stock at a pretty reasonable price IMO.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Got one of these on pre-delivery order (yes I know they are as common as muck over the pond but here they're like hen's teeth)


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Nice choice Sticky


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Ottovonn said:


> Nice! I see you went after it. I hope you enjoy it. The CA-53w's my favorite affordable Casio and often has a spot in my rotation.


Unfortunately, I'm sending it back.
2 reasons: 
1) The strap is an "inbetweener". Either slightly too big or too small, and I'm not a nato guy. It's a shame, because the strap feels so nice, and I love the design of it.

2) No light. I didn't realize the reissue doesn't have a light. So sad. A stupid way for Casio to cheap out if you ask me. It's not that I use the light all that much, but it's nice to know that it's there, should I need it.
--------------------
In other news: I have a DW5900 incoming. I love the retro design! I tried it on today at Macy's, fits like a glove!








Oh... and possibly a A168WEM-2VT. I actually bought my wife one at Macy's, but I'm kinda wanting it for myself now.  
Even being a big guy at 6'2", 215 lbs and having a 7in. wrist; it doesn't feel too small for me.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

babyivan said:


> --------------------
> In other news: I have a DW5900 incoming. I love the retro design! I tried it on today at Macy's, fits like a glove!


The DW-5900 reissue is nice. Mine usually fits me better than my squares or my DW-6900s.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

GaryK30 said:


> The DW-5900 reissue is nice. Mine usually fits me better than my squares or my DW-6900s.
> 
> View attachment 14369795


That's awesome! 
Yeah, I was quite happy with the fit. Resin straps can be tricky. It's disappointing when it doesn't fit right. Squares for the most part fit me decent.

Speaking of which, I just snagged a 5035E-7 at msrp ($220)
I tried on the silver face skeleton square at Macy's and decided I would hunt down a glacier gold 35th while I still can. 
This is what happens when I go to Macy's... I leave there with a shopping list. The madness has to stop!  
I _almost_ grabbed the Seiko Padi Turtle while I was there; they had them 20% off. I'm just not "feeling" analogue watches lately.


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

I recently purchased an skx011j, there's just something about that orange dial!


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Katakuri17 said:


> I recently purchased an skx011j, there's just something about that orange dial!


Nice! I have the 007 and 009. The 011 looks fantastic on the silicone strap. The skx gets a bad rap for the crap quality control (which is well deserved), but there's just something about them that's hard to resist.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

I have the Topper Ninja arriving tomorrow...featured here and on other websites https://wornandwound.com/first-look...7-limited-edition-nicknamed-the-topper-ninja/

They really nailed the execution on this one.








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I have the Topper Ninja arriving tomorrow...featured here and on other websites https://wornandwound.com/first-look...7-limited-edition-nicknamed-the-topper-ninja/
> 
> They really nailed the execution on this one.
> View attachment 14370719
> ...


Fantastic pick up. Congrats.

Thanks for the link. Topper is a solid seller. I didn't know they were that big.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

from the wruw thread today :-!
-----
New arrival  what a great way to end the week!
Officially part of the g steel club and have assimilated to the borg with G connected! lol

Initial impressions
things I like:
- Im not a blingy guy, I don't have anything shiny, metally (i dont count the mrgg cos its dlc'd  ) but these caught my eye instantly. It's a well rounded (literally too!) design with a classy feel. The price def. more pocket friendly than the mtgb's I was looking at previously.
- I like the layout of the face compared to the other g steels. Simply and effective and a second hand to raise the profile.
- The size is great if youre hovering around or below 7". Weight is light but it still has enough substance to let you know its there and remind you theres some steel hanging off it.
- Bluetooth sync is a breeze, two taps on my phone (open the app, turn on bt), one button press on the watch and its done in about 5 sec. faster than setting it manually and its guaranteed done, not a maybe done or in my case, never done, with mb6.
- quick release band = a bunch of band options in the future |>
- (looks like) a easy swappable bezel, a blacked out resin one will be on the cards if it is
- finally having the date in the right format! Of course it had to be 8th of the 8th today lol but im looking forward to not having to read it backwards

Things im going to have to get used to/wishlist:
- the non functional crown and its sharp edges, itll smooth down with a bit of wear, wearing it a bit looser in the meantime
- qr nubs on the band could get gunked up if its not cleaned regularly. 
- qr band is nifty but part of the uniqueness of each model was the band, sure it disappointed the nato clan but it gave each model more personality, now is a rather generic flat strap which the little bit of texturing cant save. Looks like it could be from any number of faceless "sportz" watches.
- currently in between holes on the band, looking fwd to summer to push me towards the bigger hole
- while I like the face layout, its not practical for a big chunk of my time viewing day ie. Between 10am and 2pm where theres two hands blocking the date.
- the app insisting (persisting?) to run in the back ground, tho I only plan on syncing once every month or so, if that, so its no big deal to close it and only open it when needed.
- im a little concerned for the streamlined shiny bezel, its going to show marks and dings pretty easily. Hoping the bezel is an easy swap and the ring is the $3 part not the $50 one on pacparts!
- wish it had the classic ' + ' raised sections on the bezel at 12, 3, 6, 9. Even just a 1mm tapered wedge would lift the look at add a lot more protection imo.
- liking this has me much more keen on a ggb100 muddie or a "ggb1000" if it eventuates. rip wallet ):

that all said, going by the glance per minute rate, I think its doing pretty well so far :-!

Now to do something about that fuel gauge, its like me, could really use a drink right about now


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> from the wruw thread today :-!
> -----
> New arrival  what a great way to end the week!
> Officially part of the g steel club and have assimilated to the borg with G connected! lol
> ...


You should also post this in one of the GST-B200 threads, like this one, so other potential buyers can find your review more easily.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-model-gsteel-gst-b200-4917097.html


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> from the wruw thread today :-!
> -----
> New arrival  what a great way to end the week!
> Officially part of the g steel club and have assimilated to the borg with G connected! lol
> ...


That like idea with many analog digital watches. For better visibility of date/proper access to stopwatch and other functions , it was either made with thin slim hands and/or analog part was separate in sizing of hands from digital (like many miyota based 3 button or Casio 2 button ). Analog watches with chunky hands also have same problem around 15 min or 3pm/am in case of 3 o'clock placement.


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

This came recently - Gravitymaster GPS


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Wife surprised me with a new watch! No anniversary or birthday either. Just came home from work and there it was! I really like the green and purple color scheme plus the dual layer band.


















"Don't Panic!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

London006 said:


> This came recently - Gravitymaster GPS
> 
> View attachment 14373697


Very big watch, maybe my very biggest.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

This is what happens when a watch nut like me gets a much bigger pension lump sum than he was expecting.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

sticky said:


> This is what happens when a watch nut like me gets a much bigger pension lump sum than he was expecting.
> 
> View attachment 14374199


Brilliant, great investment. :-! You'll need to provide an update when you get it sticky. Been "looking" at this one myself. Prefer it to the steel cased versions.


----------



## oz2124 (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm in trouble.... they are dispatched from Japan and arriving soon  
Sakura series is not mine of course 
The last one is used dw6600b, looks pretty good from seller pics, look forward to receive it...replace the bezel, battery and gasket 










Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

It isn't a G-Schock but man it's definitely a watch for the G lovers...I've received the Topper Ninja today and oh my God... it's a beauty. The strap is so soft and wears well on my wrist. It was worth every penny I can see the premium of it.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It isn't a G-Schock but man it's definitely a watch for the G lovers...I've received the Topper Ninja today and oh my God... it's a beauty. The strap is so soft and wears well on my wrist. It was worth every penny I can see the premium of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Understated,classic design but really elegant, nice one Cowboy Bebop. Enjoy


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

That does look great!

The new 5 Sports line that was just announced (and is rumored to replace the SKX line) has a very similar looking model - https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/5sports/srpd65k2


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

dgaddis said:


> That does look great!
> 
> The new 5 Sports line that was just announced (and is rumored to replace the SKX line) has a very similar looking model - https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/5sports/srpd65k2


I love that new seiko 5 logo , very slick. I'm happy to see the script "automatic" on the dial. I do love the SKX, but aside from it being an iso diver with screw down crown, the latest 5s are better in just about every way, now that they use the 4r36 movement in them.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Not really incoming it already on my windows. cleaned.
E101 based Eco Drive "dress" watch. 20mm lug width and pretty subtle yet fresh dial design (they do come in variety of dial and case colors) .







Original strap was crocodile-ish but i am looking to change that.
With hands "this big" you can tell day/date even if minute hand covering the window....
Over all very legible design.


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Arrived today


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

London006 said:


> Arrived today
> 
> View attachment 14378683


Was going to say post it here then...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/whats-your-latest-purchase-show-off-your-shiny-new-g-4564339-195.html

Then realised you were the last poster anyway. LOL!


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

GaryK30 said:


> You should also post this in one of the GST-B200 threads, like this one, so other potential buyers can find your review more easily.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-model-gsteel-gst-b200-4917097.html


I like this new design!!! Not too cluttered on the dial


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> MTP-E120


Hey man have you received this one yet?

Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

GaryK30 said:


> You should also post this in one of the GST-B200 threads, like this one, so other potential buyers can find your review more easily.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-model-gsteel-gst-b200-4917097.html


I like this new design!!! Not too cluttered on the dial


----------



## M-Shock (Aug 30, 2015)

PRG-650Y-1

I was just on vacation for 7 days with my GW-9400 Booby, and it was just too large and ostentatious. So with another trip coming up in October I wanted to get a smaller pro-trek that will just "fit in" with any outfit.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

My GMW-B5000G-1 is somewhere between Amsterdam and the States. The DLC bezel has landed stateside and is somewhere between GA and NY, and the Jays & Kay’s adapters will be delivered tomorrow. So hopefully I’ll be wearing my new watch next weekend.


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

incoming - 6900HT series in black to complete the collection of seven heather colors


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Got my DLC bezel and Jays & Kays adapters in...now just waiting on the watch, which has landed in Miami. No estimate on when it'll be delivered tho, guess it just depends on how long it sits in customs.

The DLC bezel looks great by the way, it's kind of a black-chrome looking finish. I dig it.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

GWB5600BC-1B inbound. I hope the negative display is as good as my GD100 or there will be a mod on the way.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

James142 said:


> Hey man have you received this one yet?
> 
> Looks pretty sweet.


Yes, had it for over a week.


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

randb said:


> GWB5600BC-1B inbound. I hope the negative display is as good as my GD100 or there will be a mod on the way.
> View attachment 14385633


It's actually quite good for a solar!


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Just put an order in on tiktox for 2 V2 combis, 2 sets of proper 19mm spring bars (the 19mm ones are a MUST with the combi!) and an extra bezel (because I'm nuts) for my GW-B5600BC-1, which is the watch that comes with the V2 combi.

Figured it's way cheaper than pacparts, why not order 2 combis (I had to stop myself from buying 3, lol). Plus the pound is not doing so good (sorry UK guys), so that makes it a "no-brainer" purchase.

£127.00 = $153 (roughly) + $5 extra to paypal (they always take a cut on exchange rates :/) = $158 total.

I plan on getting a GW-6900 at some point, and a combi will be a perfect fit on it.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Now on the strap!







with these watches you really forget they are on the wrist!


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

This one...


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Yes, had it for over a week.


That faceted crystal is really something different.

I'm not really into "dress" watches, but that's a nice-looking Casio.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

Another shot...


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Got this in a couple days ago. Got a really good deal on it, just need to take the bezel off and give it a good cleaning. Not terrible but I'll feel better when it's done. Also ordered a replacement bezel for the heck of it. Just need to pry the bullbars off first!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

I've got bitten by the bug again a little. 3 older, hard to find G-Shock's incoming;

DW-5900F-3V with original box and manual









New GW-300FMJ-8JR









and the best of the lot an almost mint GW-300FJREI-7JR


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

These popped up on eBay so as a huge Marvel fan it would of been rude not to...

















Price was too good to be true, we'll see.


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

I have long wanted and now Casio MDV-106


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

CC said:


> These popped up on eBay so as a huge Marvel fan it would of been rude not to...
> 
> View attachment 14398533
> 
> ...


So the seller has sold 22 of these and every time one sells the listing continues to show '5 available'.
Not looking good at all...


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

in transit


----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)

latitude222 said:


> in transit


That is one sharp-looking frog!

I just snagged an Edifice EFA-120D-7 off eBay for very cheap. I've always liked the funky layout of the EFA-120, didn't realize until today that a positive-display version was made.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

King on it's way to me.......

Wanted a square, and love the look of this bad boy!


----------



## C-Shock (Aug 12, 2019)

GG-B100-1 coming...


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

GW-B5600BC-1ER









For £89 I'll give it a go.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Nice one @CC and can't complain at that price, enjoy mate


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

CC said:


> GW-B5600BC-1ER
> 
> View attachment 14405697
> 
> ...


Where'd you find it for 89?

Edit: found it nevermind


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

zack20cb said:


> That is one sharp-looking frog!
> 
> I just snagged an Edifice EFA-120D-7 off eBay for very cheap. I've always liked the funky layout of the EFA-120, didn't realize until today that a positive-display version was made.


thanks zack20cd ! looking forward to seeing pictures of your EFA-120D-7


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Fujoor said:


> Where'd you find it for 89?
> 
> Edit: found it nevermind


Did you pick one up? The Combi Bracelet goes for £60 on it's own.


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

CC said:


> Did you pick one up? The Combi Bracelet goes for £60 on it's own.


Yup. Watches2u. A good find. I hope this one has a centered module. My last one was not aligned and it bugged the hell out of me.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Fujoor said:


> Where'd you find it for 89?
> 
> Edit: found it nevermind


I paid 150 usd (125 gbp). 89gbp is friggin fantastic!

 > everything else


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

CC said:


> Did you pick one up? The Combi Bracelet goes for £60 on it's own.


Tiktox has combi for £47.50. And if you live in the uk, free shipping. I unfortunately live in the us, but even with shipping, still FAR cheaper than pacparts! I bought 2 of them

 > everything else


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

CC said:


> GW-B5600BC-1ER
> 
> View attachment 14405697
> 
> ...


Succumbed to the $108 deal


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Succumbed to the $108 deal


No brainer. Now I want to get another one, lol

 > everything else


----------



## YourseIf (Feb 15, 2018)

This arrives today, I hope it'll fit me









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Got a dw5600e waiting for me at home via Amazon. 
I just had to get one. No square collection is complete without it.

I am gonna attempt to oil mod my beater 9052 and need a worthy replacement. Besides the 9052 is too chunky for wrenching on my car. The low profile of the 5600 is perfect.

 > everything else


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Fujoor said:


> Yup. Watches2u. A good find. I hope this one has a centered module. My last one was not aligned and it bugged the hell out of me.


Looks good to me...


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Rebought and got this one in today. And of course quickly modded it. All black and jaysandkays bullbars/metal adapters. I really love the size of the ga-700 series.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

JSM9872 said:


> Rebought and got this one in today. And of course quickly modded it. All black and jaysandkays bullbars/metal adapters. I really love the size of the ga-700 series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got it on the 5th and modded it on the 4th all black and bullbars? You went that quick you went back in time lol


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Dxnnis said:


> You got it on the 5th and modded it on the 4th all black and bullbars? You went that quick you went back in time lol


Yup, when you're good you're good...

Or I might have set the watch properly in that time frame. It all happened so fast it's hard to say!

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Got this A158WE for $5 as an Amazon add-on to a purchase of a Rasta square, which has not arrived yet.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

I have a frogman on the way from Japan, will update in a week or so when arrives. Super excited , i chose this as my next G over the mudmaster carbon GG B100. So wonder which i will be getting after the frog.................


----------



## Magic-Matt (Feb 12, 2012)

Got this lovely Armida A6 on the way!


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

Arrived a few weeks ago, just getting around to posting...

Khaki Pilot Day Date Auto (H64605531)


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Kyo Momiji Color*


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

New Era, round two. As mentioned, returned $125 purchase and got the Zumiez $55 sale.










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Sneak peek - anyone care to guess.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Aussiehoudini said:


> Sneak peek - anyone care to guess.
> View attachment 14504493


GL-151?


----------



## Irf (May 30, 2012)

My AD has allocated one of these Frogman models for me. Released in Thailand next month and can't wait to get my hands on it:










Edit: AD is estimating a price of ฿45,000. That's around £1,200 or $1,500


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Steelerswit said:


> GL-151?


Hadn't seen a GL151 before - cool. No this one is a GL230


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Finally getting one of these, PRW-3100FC. I think it will be an excellent all-rounder.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

James142 said:


> Finally getting one of these, PRW-3100FC. I think it will be an excellent all-rounder.
> 
> View attachment 14508169


Congrats, I think you'll love it!! Were I to keep just a single Protrek, it might just be this one!! Very cool!!! :-!:-!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

GXW-56-1BJF

Used to own it....and with all this talk of bad-a** Gs, felt I had to get it again! Doesn't get much more bad-a** than this huge digital beast, tough as nails, and good looking too!!!

Plus, was very happy to take advantage of the Ebay 15% coupon. It's incoming with EMS for just $164!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> GXW-56-1BJF
> 
> Used to own it....and with all this talk of bad-a** Gs, felt I had to get it again! Doesn't get much more bad-a** than this huge digital beast, tough as nails, and good looking too!!!
> 
> ...


Welcome back into the club. Showing my age with this video. lol






I like mine a lot.


----------



## Ash5000 (Sep 12, 2019)

This came in today









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

As far as incoming, I Am diversifying with a nonsquare square, a dw5700sf (cos I am a sneaker freak also), an atomic mudmaster gwg1000 and a square I just couldn’t revisit, the 5035......pics as they arrive!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

James142 said:


> Finally getting one of these, PRW-3100FC. I think it will be an excellent all-rounder.
> 
> View attachment 14508169


James, please make sure you see today's (Sunday) WRUW thread. Post in there just for you. ;-):-!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Incoming. Thanks to the kind folks at the appropriate sub-forum, I managed to pounce. Shipping in 2-5 business days.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Miklos86 said:


> View attachment 14536725
> 
> 
> Incoming. Thanks to the kind folks at the appropriate sub-forum, I managed to pounce. Shipping in 2-5 business days.


Congrats Miklos!! You might be the first on the forum to get one of these new Ti squares. Looks very cool, and as per usual I'm sure it will be 10x more amazing in person. Look forward to photos! :-!


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Miklos86 said:


> View attachment 14536725
> 
> 
> Incoming. Thanks to the kind folks at the appropriate sub-forum, I managed to pounce. Shipping in 2-5 business days.


Well done, the finish looks amazing @Miklos86


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats Miklos!! You might be the first on the forum to get one of these new Ti squares. Looks very cool, and as per usual I'm sure it will be 10x more amazing in person. Look forward to photos! :-!


Thank you T4P! I'm looking forward to it too. Unfortunately there was an update from the seller that according to Casio it will only be available at the end of the month.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Dxnnis said:


> Well done, the finish looks amazing @Miklos86


Thank you! Planned to wait and see the finish on the MTG, but the opportunity to get it presented itself and couldn't resist.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

I mean, it's nice, but does it spark joy?

GWR-B1000









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## jhwarthog (Apr 9, 2015)

Haha...I had way too many to count!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

GW-B5600-2

Figured why not, since I have extra Combis lying around. This will be a nice compliment to the gold one I have; and that blue looks killer, imo.

I'm starting to warm up to negatives... mostly since I've run out of positive squares that I wanna buy 









 > everything else


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Another Seiko


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

andyahs said:


> Another Seiko
> 
> View attachment 14569763












 > everything else


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Finally jumped on the (steel) GMW bandwagon!


----------



## fnhpwr1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Protrek PRG-600Y and Seiko Sary055. Have had my eye on both for quite a bit. Pulled the trigger today.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Last purchase of the year for me (well last one the wife will allow lol)







Something different for me this time
PRG 330 not allowed it till Christmas thougho|

(Not my photo)


----------



## FreakyCas (Aug 24, 2019)

Finally pulled the trigger on a Frogman!


----------



## FreakyCas (Aug 24, 2019)

I liked it so much and then pulled the trigger on another here it is!


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Double congrats @FreakyCas


----------



## FreakyCas (Aug 24, 2019)

Dxnnis said:


> Double congrats @FreakyCas


Thanks!


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Dxnnis said:


> Last purchase of the year for me (*well last one the wife will allow lol*)
> View attachment 14605501
> 
> Something different for me this time
> ...


Nice one Dxnnis. Just remember, its easier to beg forgiveness than to seek permission


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Wise words Ken lol


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Dxnnis said:


> Wise words Ken lol


Works for me!


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Another metal square. 

Enjoying the full metal goodness these days!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

James142 said:


> Another metal square.
> 
> Enjoying the full metal goodness these days!
> View attachment 14605855


Better late than never, right? Nice choice. This one's a winner. |>


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

James142 said:


> Another metal square.
> 
> Enjoying the full metal goodness these days!
> View attachment 14605855





kubr1ck said:


> Better late than never, right? Nice choice. This one's a winner. |>
> 
> View attachment 14606201


Haha, I'm about to grab the all black myself! I've been back and forth on it since the summer, when topper was 25% off on them.

I'm debating between getting the all black all metal and grabbing the blue bezel from pacparts, or just getting the blue model. I'm iffy on that resin strap.

 > everything else


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> Nice choice. This one's a winner. |>


Thanks! I'm looking forward to it.



babyivan said:


> I'm debating between getting the all black all metal and grabbing the blue bezel from pacparts, or just getting the blue model. I'm iffy on that resin strap.


I have the positive display black on resin and find it really comfortable.

I've been eyeballing that blue bezel, too! I'm curious about what other colors may roll out in the coming months.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Dxnnis said:


> Last purchase of the year for me (well last one the wife will allow lol)
> View attachment 14605501
> 
> Something different for me this time
> ...


Congrats @Dxnnis!!! :-!b-)|> Love your Santa ;-)


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

James142 said:


> Thanks! I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> I have the positive display black on resin and find it really comfortable.
> 
> I've been eyeballing that blue bezel, too! I'm curious about what other colors may roll out in the coming months.


Yeah, that blue is killer! I would love to see a red one. I bet ("crosses fingers") they will come out with some more colorways.

 > everything else


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> Congrats @Dxnnis!!! :-!b-)|> Love your Santa ;-)


Thank you Abe


----------



## canonite (Oct 11, 2019)

waiting for GXW-56 on the hopefully not slow boat from Hong Kong..


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

I know it's kind of a sacrilege, but hey, the thread didn't specify that only Casios apply... Anyway, I had my eye on this particular diver for the past few months and now I managed to pounce on a great deal on it.

Comes from Spain and should arrive around the same time as the camo Ti square, late November. Closing the month - and then the year - with a bang.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

I went ahead and got one..... Got too good of a deal that I just couldn't pass up. She's a beaut'!


----------



## wrsmith (Mar 7, 2014)

I am 1-year late to the 35th party but the DW5035D was on sale for $140 so I could not resist


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

babyivan said:


> I went ahead and got one..... Got too good of a deal that I just couldn't pass up. She's a beaut'!
> 
> View attachment 14609527


that watch really surprised me - I'm not a big fan of negative displays so I didn't even pay attention to this watch when it came out, then I saw one in person and HAD to get one. Pictures don't do this watch justice.

Congrats!



wrsmith said:


> I am 1-year late to the 35th party but the DW5035D was on sale for $140 so I could not resist
> 
> View attachment 14610963


Very nice - and you just saved yourself $1410 :-d:-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

wrsmith said:


> I am 1-year late to the 35th party but the DW5035D was on sale for $140 so I could not resist
> 
> View attachment 14610963


Congratulations the photo doesn't do it justice wait to you see how the LCD looks.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

acadian said:


> that watch really surprised me - I'm not a big fan of negative displays so I didn't even pay attention to this watch when it came out, then I saw one in person and HAD to get one. Pictures don't do this watch justice.
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks! Yeah, in person it is hard, (impossible) to resist.

Same here on the negative displays, but the one on the gmwb5000 series are a game changer. Not only are they far easier to read than traditional negs, but they also have a nice "color" to them if you know what I mean. I'm a convert for sure!



acadian said:


> Very nice - and you just saved yourself $1410 :-d:-d


LMFAO 

 > everything else


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

wrsmith said:


> I am 1-year late to the 35th party but the DW5035D was on sale for $140 so I could not resist
> 
> View attachment 14610963


You got an amazing deal for sure! I thought I was lucky paying msrp for it. The "circle" (5735) 35th however, I was able to get for $100; which is a shame because it's also a fantastic G, but gets no love.

 > everything else


----------



## Irf (May 30, 2012)

Collecting these two next week as they can't sell the ARR until the 20th:



















They also have the carbon MTG but it doesn't appeal to me as much as the Magma or 20th anniversary. I'd rather out the money towards the camo MTG if it's ever available here. Maybe if I see it in person I may change my mind but it's unlikely:


----------



## AstroAtlantique (Feb 14, 2018)

acadian said:


> that watch really surprised me - I'm not a big fan of negative displays so I didn't even pay attention to this watch when it came out, then I saw one in person and HAD to get one. Pictures don't do this watch justice.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Very nice - and you just saved yourself $1410 :-d:-d


XD... I think they could have made a different styling decision on the TB titanium square too


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

babyivan said:


> I went ahead and got one..... Got too good of a deal that I just couldn't pass up. She's a beaut'!
> 
> View attachment 14609527


I love this one @babyivan!!! :-!b-)|> Wear it in good health |>|>|>


----------



## Kairo (Mar 14, 2018)

Bought this DW5000LV on impulse today.
Not sure if i am comfortable ... -I had decided to just collecting vintage squares. :think:
















Kairo
Norway


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

My local outlet has the limited GW-9300cm Mudman Men in camouflage in stock, discounted from 405€ to 240€, but they don't have the limited edition box that it usually comes in. Do you guys think that's a good deal or is it better to buy a Gw-9400 Rangeman at about 190€?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

therion said:


> My local outlet has the limited GW-9300cm Mudman Men in camouflage in stock, discounted from 405€ to 240€, but they don't have the limited edition box that it usually comes in. Do you guys think that's a good deal or is it better to buy a Gw-9400 Rangeman at about 190€?


The GW9300CM at that price is like stealing you forget the band is Carbon Fiber? I would buy the Mudman even though the box isn't correct...I'll just put it to you this way there are more Rangeman for sale than there are of this GW9300CM...I'll let you decide which one sounds rarer to you.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Just "accidentally" ordered this one. Have been checking them out and watching for a deal for a while. MLTD had the 35% off sale and I was seeing how much it would come to with shipping and tax. Redirected from PayPal and there was no confirm order option, order was placed! I'm not that disappointed! Photo stolen from gshock.com.









"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my GALAXY NOTE 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irf (May 30, 2012)

I'm trying to finalise a deal on these three. Grey imports into Thailand but I can't find any other way of getting hold of them here. Big saving from UK price too:


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Irf said:


> I'm trying to finalise a deal on these three. Grey imports into Thailand but I can't find any other way of getting hold of them here. Big saving from UK price too:


@lrf you won't regret them man.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Geesh guys, every time I see that camo MT-G I pause.......I have the camo square, the TB1 should be here Tuesday, and I really don’t need another watch....but man it looks SO nice!


----------



## Irf (May 30, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> Geesh guys, every time I see that camo MT-G I pause.......I have the camo square, the TB1 should be here Tuesday, and I really don't need another watch....but man it looks SO nice!


It doesn't seem as popular on here as the squares. Maybe the high price and being IP finish on s/steel rather than pvd/titanium puts people off? Unless I'm wrong :/


----------



## Irf (May 30, 2012)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> @lrf you won't regret them man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


My wallet will lol!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Irf said:


> My wallet will lol!


I know this well lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Black Friday deal


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Black Friday as well. 25% off via Topper.










 > everything else


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nail on the head Irf, although I have had various coated watches over the years and never had issues with any......going to hang tough for now, and will continue to hover as pics show!



Irf said:


> It doesn't seem as popular on here as the squares. Maybe the high price and being IP finish on s/steel rather than pvd/titanium puts people off? Unless I'm wrong :/


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Irf said:


> It doesn't seem as popular on here as the squares. Maybe the high price and being IP finish on s/steel rather than pvd/titanium puts people off? Unless I'm wrong :/


Speaking for myself only.....I really like that MTG. It's simply a matter of funds for the moment. I really wanted the camo square so that's where the funds went. If I could ALSO get the MTG, I would - maybe sometime down the road. ;-)

For the record I've owned many of the MTGs, past and current gen, and this B1000 model is really nice. I have the Magma Ocean.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

I had pre-ordered the TB-1 and the camo MTG well over a month ago and my AD _still _ hadn't gotten them in. I couldn't wait any longer so I cancelled that order and ordered with Rob at Topper, who threw in a wall clock. I'm getting them tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

James142 said:


> I had pre-ordered the TB-1 and the camo MTG well over a month ago and my AD _still _ hadn't gotten them in. I couldn't wait any longer so I cancelled that order and ordered with Rob at Topper, who threw in a wall clock. I'm getting them tomorrow. Yay!
> View attachment 14673171


Rob always delivers.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Irf (May 30, 2012)

Time4Playnow said:


> Speaking for myself only.....I really like that MTG. It's simply a matter of funds for the moment. I really wanted the camo square so that's where the funds went. If I could ALSO get the MTG, I would - maybe sometime down the road. ;-)
> 
> For the record I've owned many of the MTGs, past and current gen, and this B1000 model is really nice. I have the Magma Ocean.


I prefer the current gen too. Large case instead of XL. Have the magma like you and the rainbow finish. Waiting for the camo to be delivered tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Just ordered this from Macy's @ 25% off. GW-B5600BL-1.

It will go on a v2 combi immediately. I got 3 left. (Bought a bunch on tiktox a while back).










 > everything else


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Could be my last watch in 2019 (no promises mind). It's due to arrive in a couple of days.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

1 year thread !! AUGURI !!!!


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

*GW-B5600HR*
Just ordered from a Singapore seller, Watchspree.
$138 usd, shipped to my door. 










 > everything else


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

My only purchase of 2019...saved the best for last!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Had my eye on one of these for a while, but have not liked the general prices. That was until f17 member *babyivan* made a thread about watchspree.com.sg

So for £108, (actually from their Ebay page as the price was cheaper there for me than on the website), one of these should hopefully be with me in a few weeks.

Stock Casio photo:


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Was looking at one of those the other day, looks really nice @sodamonkey, great choice my friend enjoy


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

sodamonkey said:


> Had my eye on one of these for a while, but have not liked the general prices. That was until f17 member *babyivan* made a thread about watchspree.com.sg
> 
> So for £108, (actually from their Ebay page as the price was cheaper there for me than on the website), one of these should hopefully be with me in a few weeks.
> 
> ...


Excellent choice... now you need the matching square 









 > everything else


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

My last watch purchase for 2019. Actually 3 . I have two second hand one's coming in from Japan and a brand new one which I have incoming but got it cheap so am half expecting a box with some bits of an old watch and a pice of tin in it. But maybe it will contain a watch I've been after for a while. I really bought way too many watches this year. One of the second hands one I got a very good deal on and am quite looking forward to wearing it:


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Aussiehoudini said:


> My last watch purchase for 2019. Actually 3 . I have two second hand one's coming in from Japan and a brand new one which I have incoming but got it cheap so am half expecting a box with some bits of an old watch and a pice of tin in it. But maybe it will contain a watch I've been after for a while. I really bought way too many watches this year. One of the second hands one I got a very good deal on and am quite looking forward to wearing it:
> View attachment 14705377


Wow, that is a killer G! Congrats!

What is the model number?

 > everything else


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Snagged this from a fellow WUS, hoping it makes it to me before Xmas.......will be joining my Kobe square...
















Do luv me some orange!


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Last one this year


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

I have this full black G for more than a year now and it is great! Probably the watch I wear more than any other.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Right.....last one this year......that's what I said yesterday as well........didn't last long, as plunked down the $s for something else from the Froggy line.......

Wait, it probably won't make it to me for 2019, so that doesn't count!



Dxnnis said:


> Last one this year
> View attachment 14707511


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

To be honest it should be my first one next year as I don't think it will arrive in time as I finish work tomorrow till January 2nd and it's being delivered to a friend at work so the wife don't see it! Trouble is I won't see them till we go back if it don't arrive tomorrow which is looking unlikely looking at the tracking lol
P.S congrats on the froggy purchase

EDIT : tracking now say by tomorrow afternoon so I mght 
have it after all


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Not a Casio but one I've been after since I heard it was going to be reintroduced... the Seiko SLA033...The craftmanship is amazing and I don't think I can ever look at affordable Seikos after this one. My wrist was made for this monster.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Not a Casio but one I've been after since I heard it was going to be reintroduced... the Seiko SLA033...The craftmanship is amazing and I don't think I can ever look at affordable Seikos after this one. My wrist was made for this monster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Cushion cases are a love/hate thing. Personally, I don't think they wear well on my wrist, I always leaned towards the traditional skx style. But I do love them, so retro!

 > everything else


----------



## ICUdude (Feb 7, 2017)

That is a great looking blue. 👍


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

This one.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ah CB, the trusty "Willard"....nice.....my Seiko family is straight Tuna right now, but that one was on my radar.....at least until Casio sucked all the money out of my wallet!



Cowboy Bebop said:


> Not a Casio but one I've been after since I heard it was going to be reintroduced... the Seiko SLA033...The craftmanship is amazing and I don't think I can ever look at affordable Seikos after this one. My wrist was made for this monster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

babyivan said:


> Wow, that is a killer G! Congrats!
> 
> What is the model number?
> 
> > everything else


GL7800B

It arrived! Even cooler in real life than in pics  the band is really soft and supple, way more so than I expected of an older g-shock.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Aussiehoudini said:


> GL7800B
> 
> It arrived! Even cooler in real life than in pics  the band is really soft and supple, way more so than I expected of an older g-shock.
> 
> View attachment 14709911


I saw a YouTube video from "Watchgeek" about the positive display model, and thought it was awesome... but never knew they made it in a negative display. Wow!Now I need one!!!

In case you never saw the vid:





 > everything else


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Last purchase of 2019. I understand Keith Haring isn't for everyone (there was a rather tepid response on WUS to say the least haha), but I have always liked his work and was elated when Casio put out an LE using his designs. This is probably the most excited I have been in a while for a purchase. I cannot wait until it arrives.


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Aussiehoudini said:


> GL7800B
> 
> It arrived! Even cooler in real life than in pics  the band is really soft and supple, way more so than I expected of an older g-shock.
> 
> View attachment 14709911


You're right, they are cool and comfortable. I got mine in 2010, my positive one says hello!


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Dxnnis said:


> Last one this year
> View attachment 14707511





Dxnnis said:


> To be honest it should be my first one next year as I don't think it will arrive in time as I finish work tomorrow till January 2nd and *it's being delivered to a friend at work so the wife don't see it!* Trouble is I won't see them till we go back if it don't arrive tomorrow which is looking unlikely looking at the tracking lol
> P.S congrats on the froggy purchase
> 
> EDIT : tracking now say by tomorrow afternoon so I mght
> have it after all


Nice @Dxnnis, wear it in good health..............at least until your wife finds out anyway.:-d


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Working on my cover story before that happens Ken lol, won't be until new year now sadly as it took too long but at least it's something to look forward to. Still got my Protrek for Christmas Day she got me


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Dxnnis said:


> Working on my cover story before that happens Ken lol, won't be until new year now sadly as it took too long but at least it's something to look forward to. Still got my Protrek for Christmas Day she got me


Bummer, but at least you have good couple of weeks to work on the cover story detail. ;-)


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Treated myself to an early Christmas present, another non-G









BN0205-10L


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Very [email protected], looks pretty smart


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

@Kenis
Terrible......I am also interested in the silver version in blue on the steel band,or this one.
But I want to hold on until the end of the year to buy no watch. ;-)

Kind regards


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

babyivan said:


> I saw a YouTube video from "Watchgeek" about the positive display model, and thought it was awesome... but never knew they made it in a negative display. Wow!Now I need one!!!
> 
> In case you never saw the vid:
> 
> ...


Thanks I did see that one. I watched a few before deciding I "needed" one . This is seriously one of the best negative displays too as it's the most readable of all my negatives. They nailed it with the segmented characters and adjustable contrast.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Dxnnis said:


> Very [email protected], looks pretty smart





Servus said:


> @Kenis
> Terrible......I am also interested in the silver version in blue on the steel band,or this one.
> But I want to hold on until the end of the year to buy no watch. ;-)
> 
> Kind regards


Thanks guys.

I prefer the rubber strap to the metal bracelet, Servus, but I did look at the blue and metal combo.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

My last watch purchase of 2019! Well the last 3 watches I have bought have been rotary,tissot and seiko. Kind of embarrassing to an extent, especially as to how much I love G shocks.

So to try and make up for my none G purchases and align the G shock karma , the Casio G-Shock Tough Solar GW-M5610BC-1JF Japan. 

My 2nd square , multi 6, this one with the bracelet. I have held off with having a 7.5” wrist,with similar G’s ,they are just not big enough (strap wise). Looking forward to this, however it might get to 2020 to arrive! 

Cheers all and merry Christmas G family


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Question: if I ordered in December 2019, but it arrives in January 2020, is it still considered a 2019 acquisition? I guess Uncle Sam would say yes, but what about f17...

 > everything else


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

It's still incoming in 2019,just gonna be late


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Dxnnis said:


> It's still incoming in 2019,just gonna be late


I like the way you think 

 > everything else


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

babyivan said:


> I like the way you think
> 
> > everything else


Maybe you should start an incoming in 2020 @babyivan


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

I've got an Oceanus S100 incoming. I don't think I'll be buying another watch in 2020.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

dgaddis said:


> I've got an Oceanus S100 incoming. I don't think I'll be buying another watch in 2020.


Haha, we will see how long that lasts. I said the same thing in Sept after buying the gold ip.... that was 7 Squares ago 

BTW, congrats on the Oceanus! I will have an s100 before I die.... or next month, whatever comes first 

 > everything else


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

This non-G arrived a few minutes ago, definitely my last watch of 2019 (and I've resolved not to buy another in 2020 ;-))


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

kenls said:


> This non-G arrived a few minutes ago, definitely my last watch of 2019 (and I've resolved not to buy another in 2020 ;-))
> 
> View attachment 14732439
> 
> ...


Oh, that's nice! Congrats

 > everything else


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

I wish you much joy with your new watch Ken.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

babyivan said:


> Oh, that's nice! Congrats
> 
> > everything else





Servus said:


> I wish you much joy with your new watch Ken.


Thank you very much gents.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

babyivan said:


> Haha, we will see how long that lasts. I said the same thing in Sept after buying the gold ip.... that was 7 Squares ago
> 
> BTW, congrats on the Oceanus! I will have an s100 before I die.... or next month, whatever comes first
> 
> > everything else


Eh, I'm not a collector, of anything really, I don't want a bunch of watches. I've been eyeing the Oceanus for about a year now, and earlier this year I was going to either get the S100 or a Citizen Promaster Land that's very similar to the Oceanus (basically the same size, all titanium, domed sapphire crystal, black dial, perpetual calendar, solar powered, radio controlled, anti shock system) and ended up going with the Citizen. I liked that it has standard lugs so I can put it on a strap if I want, 200m water resistant with a screw down crown vs push/pull crown and 100m resist on the Oceanus, and the clasp has a tool free micro adjust. The radio control only works with the Japanese signal however. BUT. The Oceanus has continued to pull at my heart strings. So I used some Christmas gift money to order one. But at this point I've got all my bases covered as far as what I want in a watch(es). G Shock for doing rowdy stuff, the Citizen for a non-flashy (it's all brushed) sporty piece that's pretty tough, and the Oceanus that's a bit dressier w/the polished bits on it. Seeing as I pretty much never wear a suit I don't need or want a legit dress watch.

While I don't plan on buying any watches next year, I may add a tool free microadjust clasp to the Oceanus (if I can confirm that the clasp on the higher end models will fit the bracelet for the S100...I suspect it will, but I don't know that for a fact). I really like the one on my Citizen.


----------



## Krellef (Jun 3, 2018)

I am awaiting the arrival of a GW-M5600-1ER, which I should have by December 30th


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

dgaddis said:


> Eh, I'm not a collector, of anything really, I don't want a bunch of watches. I've been eyeing the Oceanus for about a year now, and earlier this year I was going to either get the S100 or a Citizen Promaster Land that's very similar to the Oceanus (basically the same size, all titanium, domed sapphire crystal, black dial, perpetual calendar, solar powered, radio controlled, anti shock system) and ended up going with the Citizen. I liked that it has standard lugs so I can put it on a strap if I want, 200m water resistant with a screw down crown vs push/pull crown and 100m resist on the Oceanus, and the clasp has a tool free micro adjust. The radio control only works with the Japanese signal however. BUT. The Oceanus has continued to pull at my heart strings. So I used some Christmas gift money to order one. But at this point I've got all my bases covered as far as what I want in a watch(es). G Shock for doing rowdy stuff, the Citizen for a non-flashy (it's all brushed) sporty piece that's pretty tough, and the Oceanus that's a bit dressier w/the polished bits on it. Seeing as I pretty much never wear a suit I don't need or want a legit dress watch.
> 
> While I don't plan on buying any watches next year, I may add a tool free microadjust clasp to the Oceanus (if I can confirm that the clasp on the higher end models will fit the bracelet for the S100...I suspect it will, but I don't know that for a fact). I really like the one on my Citizen.


I get it... you're a "quality over quantity " kinda guy.


----------



## Socom (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm waiting on a GWX-5600-1JF and a GWX-56-1BJF which are stuck in customs since beginning of December....:-|


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

We are getting "down to the wire" here... 
My final buy for 2019 via Singapore, is "out for delivery".

I plan on holding back for at least 3-6 months before making another G purchase. It will be difficult (having "watchrecon" as my browser's home page ain't helpin'). I can only pray that Casio doesn't release any new squares in the meantime. 

 > everything else


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My last purchase for 2019, and arrived earlier than I expected!..........much like Ivan, this should be it for a while, as the last few months have been hectic, and I really need to thin the herd!

Tornado frog....


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 14741771
> 
> 
> My last purchase for 2019, and arrived earlier than I expected!..........much like Ivan, this should be it for a while, as the last few months have been hectic, and I really need to thin the herd!
> ...


Very very nice! Congrats. 

If I were to get a froggie, the 35th would've been my choice as well.

 > everything else


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Socom said:


> I'm waiting on a GWX-5600-1JF and a GWX-56-1BJF which are stuck in customs since beginning of December....:-|


That's brutal. I wish you well man. It's probably just delayed by the December package shuffle.

A few years ago I had a 35th anniversary square stuck in U.S. Customs for two months. I put in an inquiry with customs and the post office, and four months later they both blamed the other and declared the package lost, lol. Luckily the Rakuten Japanese seller was super cool about it and gave me a full refund after all that time. Japanese sellers are simply the best in my experience.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

babyivan said:


> If I were to get a froggie, the 35th would've been my choice as well.


That's because you have good taste. :-!


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

for Mrs. Wit, its a pre-order for Feb. delivery. i paid $100 brom big bad toys, but already selling on amazon, ebay, and mercai (sp?) for between $250 and $30,000---yes 5 zeros!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Steelerswit said:


> for Mrs. Wit, its a pre-order for Feb. delivery. i paid $100 brom big bad toys, but already selling on amazon, ebay, and mercai (sp?) for between $250 and $30,000---yes 5 zeros!


Wow I believe you on the 5 figures part my Mom used to collect dolls when I was a kid and she sold some for thousands and in the 80s that was a lot of money...but yea 'til this day I can't believe this is a thing and there are some hard core high rollers out there that will pay big money for collectibles like this.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Steelerswit said:


> for Mrs. Wit, its a pre-order for Feb. delivery. i paid $100 brom big bad toys, but already selling on amazon, ebay, and mercai (sp?) for between $250 and $30,000---yes 5 zeros!


Wow, that looks awesome. I kinda want one, lol. If Mrs. Wit ever wants to offload it, you can broker a deal for us. ;-)


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

kubr1ck said:


> Wow, that looks awesome. I kinda want one, lol. If Mrs. Wit ever wants to offload it, you can broker a deal for us. ;-)


www.bigbadtoys.com it's still available, or was a while ago.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDT IT said:


>


Post here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/what-you-have-incoming-2020-a-5098545-6.html#post50715531


----------

